# Do people's avatars



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

change how you think of them?

I mean if you know absolutely nothing about the person. Then it's just words on a page. And I'm a very visual person, when I see someone's avatar I guess sometimes I make assumptions about their personalities and such. Fill in the blanks. And then when they change them sometimes it's surprising. I guess I have an overactive imagination or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> And then when they change them sometimes it's surprising.


 Sorry 

It all depends on what the avatar is of. If it's something happy then of course I'm going to assume that they're not some emo depressing 15 year old. Similarly, if their avatar is some emofgt and has text about how life isn't worth living then I'm going to judge them accordingly. 

As for stock pictures, they're neutral.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

A little. Most people aren't anything like their avatars though you can usually spot the metal-heads.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess you're right, they do have an effect on how we perceive people. I guess I better choose my next one carefully. D:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sorry


 
Dammit Jashwa I want the cock nomming kitty back


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Dammit Jashwa I want the cock nomming kitty back


 He'll be back eventually. I'm going to use Icen's drawing for awhile since she was nice enough to draw it for me for free.

Also, nice and icen are anagrams :3c


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Makes sense

I change my avatar frequently, half of the avatars though are my fursona 
So I change it sometimes as a sign of thanks to the artist 

The other half I'm just being stupid I guess you could say

..I wonder, does anyone remember their first avatar?


----------



## hannibal (Jul 2, 2010)

If the av is drawn by them, I judge whether I think they draw well or like poop.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder what kind of impression my avatar gives. :3

I'm pretty sure it's nothing like my actual personality.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I wonder what kind of impression my avatar gives. :3
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's nothing like my actual personality.


 
Your avatar gives off an aura of intelligence, even though I have no idea what the symbol means.

What about me?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It all depends on what the avatar is of. If it's something happy then of course I'm going to assume that they're not some emo depressing 15 year old. Similarly, if their avatar is some emofgt and has text about how life isn't worth living then I'm going to judge them accordingly.


 
Absolutely this. Unless someone has a random avatar generator, what they have DOES say something about them, they did chose it. Along with their profile info and signature, it's not a bad source for a first impression.

Of course it's generally of far lesser importance than the content of their posts.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Your avatar gives off an aura of intelligence, even though I have no idea what the symbol means.
> 
> What about me?


 
Happy forum user. If it looked stupider though, I'd say troll.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch has the best avatar in this thread


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I think so, I don't intentionally do it because it's silly really. But I still do it.


Everyone hated me when I was a creepy sparrow monster.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I tend to equate another user's identity via their avatar. 

Many of you I can't remember the names of


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I wonder what kind of impression my avatar gives. :3
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's nothing like my actual personality.


 I always thought spiritual 

What do I give off?


----------



## Corto (Jul 2, 2010)

I dunno, I mostly use them for recognition. I never learned the name of any forum user (except one of two assholes that continually annoyed mods) so when someone changes their avatar it confuses me to no end.
Pretty much the same reason I stayed with Rommel since I registered until I stopped being a mod, for recognition's sake.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Of course, especially with new users. Although text has a much larger impact than avatars.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh oh Browder do my avatar next!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes I think so, I don't intentionally do it because it's silly really. But I still do it.
> 
> 
> Everyone hated me when I was a creepy sparrow monster.


 But it fit so well because you are creepy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Absolutely this. Unless someone has a random avatar generator, what they have DOES say something about them, they did chose it. Along with their profile info and signature, it's not a bad source for a first impression.
> 
> Of course it's generally of far lesser importance than the content of their posts.


 
D:  QUIT WATCHING ME, CAT!


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> And then when they change them sometimes it's surprising.


 
Hmmm....?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> D:  QUIT WATCHING ME, CAT!


 
NEVAH

I see through your soul.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch said:


> NEVAH
> 
> I see through your soul.


 
D:

Almost awesome combo get btw.  >.-.>

I go by names mostly.  Sometimes avatar recognition is easier if the person -never- changes their avatar.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

So i herd u liek brown cats...


----------



## Thatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I go by names mostly.  Sometimes avatar recognition is easier if the person -never- changes their avatar.


 
Same, I learned not to trust avatars for identification.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But it fit so well because you are creepy.


 
Are you trying to make me cry? huh?

Because it worked ;_;


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

It depends how well they write actually, and what it is they're writing about (more so then their avatars.)

Like, Jashwa had this super sexy avatar, and ... yeah. It was #$%^ing hot, so I was like, "MMMM DAM."


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes I think so, I don't intentionally do it because it's silly really. But I still do it.
> 
> 
> Everyone hated me when I was a creepy sparrow monster.



I liked the sparrow.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> D:
> 
> Almost awesome combo get btw. >.-.>
> 
> I go by names mostly. Sometimes avatar recognition is easier if the person -never- changes their avatar.



It's annoying when you see a new name, and yet the join date and post count indicate an active regular. Then you have to figure out who the fuck it is.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

For me, avatar and name go hand in hand. And if someone changes their avatar, I read their name and get a big error message in my head.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

I hate when people change their name AND their avatar, and then I don't know who the hell they are. I've been around for a while, on and off, and there are probably a lot of people I used to know but now don't recognize because of this...


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I hate when people change their name AND their avatar, and then I don't know who the hell they are. I've been around for a while, on and off, and there are probably a lot of people I used to know but now don't recognize because of this...


 
What's the point of changing your name?


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I hate when people change their name AND their avatar, and then I don't know who the hell they are. I've been around for a while, on and off, and there are probably a lot of people I used to know but now don't recognize because of this...


 
Like Shenzi.



Tally said:


> What's the point of changing your name?



DawgCawk: I don't like dog cocks anymore, so I hate my name. Can I get it changed to UberDrillCawk?

Xaerun: Sounds gay enough for my sandy vagina.

UberDrillCawk: Yay!


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> What's the point of changing your name?


 Some people get tired of their old name and want to change


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Makes sense
> 
> I change my avatar frequently, half of the avatars though are my fursona
> So I change it sometimes as a sign of thanks to the artist
> ...


 I remember mine was a drawing I did of Okami Amaterasu


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I hate when people change their name AND their avatar, and then I don't know who the hell they are. I've been around for a while, on and off, and there are probably a lot of people I used to know but now don't recognize because of this...


 
This, god damn.

Especially when they're like "Oh hi" to you and you're like "Who the fuck are you?".


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I remember mine was a drawing I did of Okami Amaterasu


 The hommunculus symbol from FMA


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I remember mine was a drawing I did of Okami Amaterasu



Mine was the same one it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Makes sense
> 
> I change my avatar frequently, half of the avatars though are my fursona
> So I change it sometimes as a sign of thanks to the artist
> ...


 
I do.  Still have it too.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2010)

You all should just judge me on my fursona instead. Which tends to be my avatar.

My first one on here was an edited Keyboard Cat, I think.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> DawgCawk: I don't like dog cocks anymore, so I hate my name. Can I get it changed to UberDrillCawk?
> 
> Xaerun: Sounds gay enough for my sandy vagina.
> 
> UberDrillCawk: Yay!



Aha. If I ever change my name, I'll change it to UberDrillCawk then.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

My name and avatar will not change. There was a brief period where I cycled through other Adinkra, but I like the Gye Nyame so it's staying.

And Willow you have good taste.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> My name and avatar will not change. There was a brief period where I cycled through other Adinkra, but I like the Gye Nyame so it's staying.
> 
> And Willow you have good taste.


 
I might change mine to Atrakaj. Or just Atrak.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't like the Red Baron very much.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2010)

No.

Unless, you know, it's some obviously fetish-themed picture like a fox shoving his ass up to the camera with a silhouette of his junk clearly outlined. And it's not being used ironically. That shit will ruin my impressions real fast.

But other than that, no. Not really.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> And Willow you have good taste.


 Well thanks :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Like Shenzi.



I know she's Molly now. It's not too bad with regulars


----------



## Thatch (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I know she's Molly now. It's not too bad with regulars


 
Why would anyone care about non-regulars :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 2, 2010)

I judge each of you solely on how yifftastic your avatar is.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2010)

....You guys make me want to put my Nazi avatar back up. BRB.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Why would anyone care about non-regulars :V


 
Awww... =|


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I judge each of you solely on how yifftastic your avatar is.



Don't be necro, bro.



Tally said:


> Awww... =|



Haxx cares. But no one cares that he does.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't be necro, bro.


 
Not a fan of corpses...


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Not a fan of corpses...


 
I'm not a corpse. That's cool.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 2, 2010)

What does mine say about me? rsly, I do it, but not that much... I'm wondering what people think, that'd be a coo' thread.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Haxx cares. But no one cares that he does.



Maybe in a few years. Maybe.

I can keep dreaming, can't I?



Pliio8 said:


> What does mine say about me? rsly, I do it, but not that much... I'm wondering what people think, that'd be a coo' thread.


 
Says you are a gay lombax.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Says you are a gay lombax.


 

Gay lombax, to the extreem.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Why would anyone care about non-regulars :V


 
THATCH. Who did you used to be? I don't recognize you but that's impossible with your postcount...


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> THATCH. Who did you used to be? I don't recognize you but that's impossible with your postcount...



Hint: "Don't vore me, bro!" He says as he eats himself.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> THATCH. Who did you used to be? I don't recognize you but that's impossible with your postcount...


 THE CAKE! It's the cake!


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hint: "Don't vore me, bro!" He says as he eats himself.



Wat.

Yeah I'm seeing a lot of changed names or something since I came back, haha.
And everyone is a lombax for some reason. Seriously, when did that happen?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 2, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Wat.
> 
> Yeah I'm seeing a lot of changed names or something since I came back, haha.
> And everyone is a lombax for some reason. Seriously, when did that happen?


 
Don't worry; I used to be a foxbax, but then I realized I was just a wolf in a foxbax suit.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Right now I'm an airship pilot


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Right now I'm an airship pilot


 
Wow! I would love to be an airship pilot. Hell, even an airship copilot would like a dream cum true. Alas, I am just a redneck furmer.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Wat.
> 
> Yeah I'm seeing a lot of changed names or something since I came back, haha.
> And everyone is a lombax for some reason. Seriously, when did that happen?



Only nufurs and Melo (Midnight Panics) are lombaxes.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hint: "Don't vore me, bro!" He says as he eats himself.


 
OH THAT GUY


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> OH THAT GUY



Awww, you don't need the second hint? I'll give it anyway.

:V - Whitenoise.


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 2, 2010)

Uh..what does my avatar say about me?


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

redmarker97 said:


> Uh..what does my avatar say about me?


 You're a gun-nut. You're some kind of Christian freako.

You're not gonna be very welcome here but I sure don't mind if you get  driven out.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Skeeter!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 2, 2010)

My avatar does not say anything about me as it changes on according to my activity.

My speech is the same.

Saying that avatar says things on the person is a complete lie, see I put on this emofag avatar and trolled emos while laughing my ass off.


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Some people get tired of their old name and want to change


 
This is what I did.  It didn't change all that much though, just got shorter.

I use avatars for identification when I'm not bothering to actually read the entire thread, just skimming it.  Of course most people here change their avatar every other day or something, so it's mostly a useless endeavor.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Skeeter!


 You make an interesting point.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

redmarker97 said:


> Uh..what does my avatar say about me?


 
redneck


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 2, 2010)

What dose my avatar sway about me?

Also, I can't wait to change my retarded name.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Some people get tired of their old name and want to change


 Actually, I changed mine (original was Aster) because it was too similar to Asterion.

And yes, I do judge based on avatars. Some avi from Google images could mean they are new, while an actual drawing of their character could mean they have been in the fandom long enough to receive one.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Actually, I changed mine (original was Aster) because it was too similar to Asterion.
> 
> And yes, I do judge based on avatars. Some avi from Google images could mean they are new, while an actual drawing of their character could mean they have been in the fandom long enough to receive one.


 True enough, I get most of my avatars from dA though
The first avatar can be more like a placeholder I guess

I can't wait to get a tablet so I can make my own avatar sometime


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 2, 2010)

I won't try to draw myself an avatar because I won't succeed

I won't request avatar because it will always be furry and even if I will accept it being furry I won't accept putting on something that is not mine and is not me.

Person is a much larger term with a huge description.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

Cirno, I miss the creepy arab guy you used to run as your avatar.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

My avatar says I am indecisive


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, what does this one say about me?


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Okay, what does this one say about me?


 I already said it

Awesome and wtf at the same time 
I miss that game ;__;


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

I do good?


----------



## Kobu (Jul 2, 2010)

I like when people have pretty avatars, but beauty is subjective.  What's pretty to me, may be ugly to someone else.  For that reason, I don't judge people based on their avatars.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I like when people have pretty avatars, but beauty is subjective.  What's pretty to me, may be ugly to someone else.  For that reason, I don't judge people based on their avatars.


 
Which avatars do you consider pretty?


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Browder, is this an example of one of those stupid troll avatars you mentioned on the first page?


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder what everyone think of my avatar. Lol. 

I change my avatar sometimes depending on my mood.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Which avatars do you consider pretty?


 I dunno.  I'm not going to name names!!


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Hey Browder, is this an example of one of those stupid troll avatars you mentioned on the first page?


No. Refer to Smelge.



Hellerskull said:


> I wonder what everyone think of my avatar. Lol.
> 
> I change my avatar sometimes depending on my mood.


 
Wait a second, did it just wink?!


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wait a second, did it just wink?!



What? No, it didn't. :V


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I do good?


 That sponge will never be liked. Ever.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the quotes in my signature speak for what everyone thinks of my avatar.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I wonder what everyone think of my avatar. Lol.
> 
> I change my avatar sometimes depending on my mood.


 Oh murr


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I do good?


 spongebobmon is cool in my book


----------



## Usarise (Jul 2, 2010)

Im too lazy to draw my own avi, and too cheap to commission it. :V    
So i used a real hyena. :3

Whats that say about me?


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 2, 2010)

Avatars usually do give me a general idea of what Im dealing with, but I can also use the sig and their public info in combination with the avatar to get a better idea
Id break it down how I judge based on what kind of avatars I see and such, but Id be here all day, and Id be explaining too much


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, they do for me. I recognize people's avatars first, then their names much later. Going with the general consensus of the thread, if someone has a happy avatar or consistently has happy avatars, I see them as a happier person then if they had some emo thing going on. Avatars with characters play a pretty big part on how I perceive a user, at least until I get a handle on how they post or carry themselves in the forum. Even so, I _hate_ it when people change their avatars, because it's like I need to recognize the person all over again. Pretty silly but that's how my head works. 





WillowWulf said:


> ..I wonder, does anyone remember their first avatar?


 Well, I have only had 2 (well technically 4, but the other 2 don't count) avatars in the three or so years I have been here, and I still have my first one. I have had this one for a while and don't plan on changing it any time soon. I consider myself a pretty happy guy when everything is said and done, and I think my avatar communicates as much. 

Or at least that is the hope


----------



## Jw (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep, I make assumptions based on people's avatars. If I see something funny, I assume that person is funny or not serious, too. (then again, the interwebz are serious business...) 

I sometimes judge art skill on the avatar, but since I'm using a gift avatar myself, I know people really should check out their profile to get a good idea. 

Of course, there's some that you can learn A LOT by theirs
*cough*emofurs*cough*


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

My first avatar (holy fuck I actually remember) is from this drawing, when Shenzi still went by "Skittles".


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't pay much attention unless they're made by themselves or someone I know.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 2, 2010)

Riley said:


> This is what I did.  It didn't change all that much though, just got shorter.
> 
> I use avatars for identification when I'm not bothering to actually read the entire thread, just skimming it.  Of course most people here change their avatar every other day or something, so it's mostly a useless endeavor.


 

Pretty much this.  On other forums I frequent, the avatar's almost never change, so it does tend to become a micro capsule of that users personality.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Pretty much this.  On other forums I frequent, the avatar's almost never change, so it does tend to become a micro capsule of that users personality.


 
That too

A plus of this avatar that I have right now is easy color identification


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah. Loads of people around here change their avatars all the time. I find it hard to judge someone by their avatars, though I noticed that when I have a cartoony avatar less people talk to me. x3


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel like people tend to associate my avatar with my personality based soley on my posts, not the other way around..

Maybe folks would disagree but to this I say- take a dick.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> A plus of this avatar that I have right now is easy color identification


 
Yeah, being able to scroll quickly to my last comment is a big plus for my red & white avatar for me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

The fact that my avatar has an eerie similarity to Gato's is..well eerie imo


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

I look at someone's avatar and I see their fursona. It's not THAT big of a deal to me...


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I feel like people tend to associate my avatar with my personality based soley on my posts, not the other way around..
> 
> Maybe folks would disagree but to this I say- take a dick.




To be honest, there's something about your avatar that makes my eyes like, not look at it. If I force them to, they look away as soon as possible. I don't understand why. It's nicely drawn. I think the colors are too much for my eyes to handle or something. Which is stupid, cuz it's not neon or anything.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 2, 2010)

Eh.  I have no real strong opinion of people's avatars.

Except my own. All of mine have been awesome. C:


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

When someone changes their avatar I get so fucking confused; but yes, I'm always looking at people's avatars like I'm talking to them directly lol.
Mine is just a symbol I poofed up because it's actually unique. A unique fox avi is *very* rare
It's good to be associated with an easy to remember leaping silhouette ^.^

_+ It's easy to scroll down to :3_


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)

I tend to forget people somewhat when they change their avatar, takes awhile to familiarize yourself with the names. Betty White, come back!


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I tend to forget people somewhat when they change their avatar, takes awhile to familiarize yourself with the names.


 
Also, people's avatars give me some weird mental image of them IRL. Your avatar makes me think of some Victorian gentlemen that lives in a castle, Oovie. Also you have a large mustache. :<


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Tao said:


> Also, people's avatars give me some weird mental image of them IRL. Your avatar makes me think of some Victorian gentlemen that lives in a castle, Oovie. Also you have a large mustache. :<


 Oooh, what am I then?


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oooh, what am I then?


 
You're a teenage boy that sits in the back of the bus

:<


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

Tao said:


> Also, people's avatars give me some weird mental image of them IRL. Your avatar makes me think of some Victorian gentlemen that lives in a castle, Oovie. Also you have a large mustache. :<


 
lol my view exactly
yours reminds me of a girl that acts all whorey and stuff, but that's not you .... right?.. _right?_


^ you forgot he wears a monocle


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Tao said:


> You're a teenage boy that sits in the back of the bus
> 
> :<


 :c

It's a half truth


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> lol my view exactly
> yours reminds me of a girl that acts all whorey and stuff, but that's not you .... right?.. _right?_


 
I'm not even a girl D:


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm not even a girl D:


 
I know lol


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I know lol


 
._.

...I'm just a femboy...


----------



## )X( (Jul 2, 2010)

As others have said, I use avatars as a recognition agent. Posts themselves, are aesthetically the same. I think it's a natural solution to organize the screen by shapes and colors. When someone changes their avatar it's like re-filing.

As for how avatars reflect personalities, it can really vary. I do think that many people do attempt to associate their avatars with their personalities, seeing as how so many recognize individual posters by their avatars. But of course there is never rule.

My avatar is really just a temporary one, until I get a commission done or dare to draw something myself.


----------



## Browder (Jul 2, 2010)

)X( said:


> As others have said, I use avatars as a recognition agent. Posts themselves, are aesthetically the same. I think it's a natural solution to organize the screen by shapes and colors. When someone changes their avatar it's like re-filing.
> 
> As for how avatars reflect personalities, it can really vary. I do think that many people do attempt to associate their avatars with their personalities, seeing as how so many recognize individual posters by their avatars. But of course there is never rule.
> 
> My avatar is really just a temporary one, until I get a commission done or dare to draw something myself.


  I like your avatar. Keep it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

)X( said:


> My avatar is really just a temporary one, until I get a commission done or dare to draw something myself.


 
I feel like I'm supposed to see some hidden picture in there


----------



## Amocin (Jul 2, 2010)

I have only read some of the comments, but I view avatars as a way to recognize people, like some others have said. So it really messes with my head when somebody changes their avatar, its like they are a whole new person. I dont really associate people with their names as much as I do their forum pictures. Sometimes I base their gender off of that, but only for sites that do not auto tag them for being one way or the other. So for example, I would automaticly assume you are male. =P Thats about all the judging I do.


----------



## garoose (Jul 2, 2010)

Like most people have said, faces are much easier for me to remember than names are. When people change their avatars to something completely unrelated to the old one, or those stupid fads come about where 10 people have the same avatar, it really throws me off.


----------



## Conker (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Yeah I tend to equate another user's identity via their avatar.
> 
> Many of you I can't remember the names of


 This. I usually glance at avatars instead of usernames  So when people change theirs up I get momentarily confused now and then.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

)X( said:


> As others have said, I use avatars as a recognition agent. Posts themselves, are aesthetically the same. I think it's a natural solution to organize the screen by shapes and colors. When someone changes their avatar it's like re-filing.
> 
> As for how avatars reflect personalities, it can really vary. I do think that many people do attempt to associate their avatars with their personalities, seeing as how so many recognize individual posters by their avatars. But of course there is never rule.
> 
> My avatar is really just a temporary one, until I get a commission done or dare to draw something myself.


 
I looked at your avi for sooooo long and I, I just don't see the hidden picture in there I'm sorry

[edit] oh shi greg thought that too. the expression of your avi totally matches what you said lol


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

Direct response to OP: Yes.

If I see a raging flaming homo-gay anthrofox swinging glowsticks and jumping around in an avatar I will usually file that poster under "yifftard" and treat him a little bit better than G-D and a little bit worse than load_blown.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> This. I usually glance at avatars instead of usernames  So when people change theirs up I get momentarily confused now and then.


 I usually do a double take to make sure I'm looking at and quoting the right user


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread makes me feel bad because I was planning on drawing a new avatar soon.


----------



## )X( (Jul 3, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I looked at your avi for sooooo long and I, I just don't see the hidden picture in there I'm sorry
> 
> [edit] oh shi greg thought that too. the expression of your avi totally matches what you said lol





greg-the-fox said:


> I feel like I'm supposed to see some hidden picture in there




Most people won't. And even if you do figure it out, it's not all that exciting. >_>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sorry
> 
> It all depends on what the avatar is of. If it's something happy then of course I'm going to assume that they're not some emo depressing 15 year old. Similarly, if their avatar is some emofgt and has text about how life isn't worth living then I'm going to judge them accordingly.
> 
> As for stock pictures, they're neutral.



I think I can go with this for the most part. Though I don't often judge someone from their avatar alone.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

I usually do. Don't judge anyone by them tho.

I used to have a purple dragon with a santa hat on.
Someone went crazy on me about it. They even sent me a 4 paragraph PM asking why I even had it.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I usually do. Don't judge anyone by them tho.
> 
> I used to have a purple dragon with a santa hat on.
> Someone went crazy on me about it. They even sent me a 4 paragraph PM asking why I even had it.



I have my own collection of odd pms, but that's over the top.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

This thread is awesome.

The avatar has a big say in how I imagine the person, their tone when posting and so on. If it's someone I'm familiar with, but they change the avatar, I tend to still imagine them as their first one, though.
Someone had the happy Renamon Caramelldansen avatar a while back and I just thought of them as a happy dancing fur. :3


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes a person's avatar even has an effect on how I read out people's posts in my head.  Especially when the avatars are portraits of characters, I find it difficult to avoid imagining that the character depicted in the avatar is the one speaking. 

For instance, I imagine Tally's posts in a mildly-hyperactive squeaky voice.  As long as Tally's posts continue to be accompanied by a cross-eyed little fox, his posts will remain adorable in my mind.  c:


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I usually do. Don't judge anyone by them tho.
> 
> I used to have a purple dragon with a santa hat on.
> Someone went crazy on me about it. They even sent me a 4 paragraph PM asking why I even had it.


 
Perhaps the pic was familiar to them or something?

Same thing i thought about south side dobe? His avy looked so tough so i kinda imagined that he was a tough guy or something. ;D



> For instance, I imagine Tally's posts in a mildly-hyperactive squeaky  voice.  As long as Tally's posts continue to be accompanied by a little  cross-eyed kitten, his posts will remain adorable in my mind.  c:



Just curious......but what do you see in Lobar's posts? ;D


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll admit to liking Jashwa more once he stopped being a shirt.


----------



## Luca (Jul 3, 2010)

My avatars usally say only one thing about me... I like video games.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Just curious......but what do you see in Lobar's posts? ;D


 
Oh God.


Lobar's posts are voiced by a big black woman.
Like "Big Mama" from the Fox and the Hound.

I have no idea why.


I'm so sorry, Lobar.  :F
Why does my mind do these things to me.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'll admit to liking Jashwa more once he stopped being a shirt.


 
I like the one when he was about to suck cock the best :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I like the one when he was about to suck cock the best :V


 
I liked the sexy edit to that one. :3c


----------



## Rayden (Jul 3, 2010)

The avatar is the first thing I usually look at and that's how I recognize people. Whenever it changes it throws me off a bit until I get used to the new one.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Eske said:


> Oh God.
> 
> 
> Lobar's posts are voiced by a big black woman.
> ...


 
o_o

oh no you di'nt



Harebelle said:


> I liked the sexy edit to that one. :3c


 
Whitenoise's edit?

me too >.>


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> o_o
> 
> oh no you di'nt
> 
> ...



Not what i was expecting off her answer. XD

I kinda see Lobar as a talking comedian squirrel...... ;D


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'll admit to liking Jashwa more once he stopped being a shirt.


 
I thought this said "stopped being a shit" at first glance.

I was all "lol when did that happen!"


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I always imagine Lobar as some Hawaiian guy :/:|


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I always imagine Lobar as some Hawaiian guy :/:|


 
Because pineapple?

SnowFox, you WERE the creepy birdguy, but now you are Ron Weasley. (The avatar has nothing to do with that.)
Nothing can change it, either.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because pineapple?


 Pretty much


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Willow sounds like an anime character in my head. She changes avatars so much that I just honed in on how the blond one would sound.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Willow sounds like an anime character in my head. She changes avatars so much that I just honed in on how the blond one would sound.


 Which blond one?

I had two

And you know what I sound like :/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

*looks at avatar*

No, I'm not a vore fetishist, the pic is just too damn cute.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because pineapple?
> 
> SnowFox, you WERE the creepy birdguy, but now you are Ron Weasley. (The avatar has nothing to do with that.)
> Nothing can change it, either.


 
Hmmm you know Harebelle......In my thoughts you kinda sound like a mom. ;D


> *looks at avatar*
> 
> No, I'm not a vore fetishist, the pic is just too damn cute.



Yes it is... <3


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Which blond one?
> 
> I had two
> 
> And you know what I sound like :/


 
The cute one. And just because I remember how you sound doesn't mean that I'm not constantly surprised by it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> No, I'm not a vore fetishist, the pic is just too damn cute.



I love when animals are silly like that. <3



Adelin said:


> Hmmm you know Harebelle......In my thoughts you kinda sound like a mom. ;D


 
Well, god damn.
My Gumshoe-ing means nothing to you?


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> The cute one. And just because I remember how you sound doesn't mean that I'm not constantly surprised by it.


 Oh well then

..meh


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh well then
> 
> ..meh


 
Cheer up! You are always going to sound kawaii in my head. What's wrong with that? C:


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Cheer up! You are always going to sound kawaii in my head. What's wrong with that? C:


 Nothing wrong with that I suppose


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Nothing's wrong with anything.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I love when animals are silly like that. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well what DO YOU want people to think you sound like? Sharon Osbourne? ;3


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nothing's wrong with anything.


 
Too optimistic! My eyes!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Well what DO YOU want people to think you sound like? Sharon Osbourne? ;3


 GUMSHOE.
FFFF


Tally said:


> Too optimistic! My eyes!



Shut up, Tally.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

In my head Harbi sounds like a stereotypical Noir Detective because I haven't played Phoenix Wright. What do I sound like?


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> In my head Harbi sounds like a stereotypical Noir Detective because I haven't played Phoenix Wright. What do I sound like?


 
Not to be rude.....but you kinda sound like the typical smart bully kind of guy. ;x


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Shut up, Tally.


 
He's right. When people are optimistic, someone dies.


You want my train to crash, don't you? >:[


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Oooh, what do I sound like to you crazy people?


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> What do I sound like?



You have a British accent.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Not to be rude.....but you kinda sound like the typical smart bully kind of guy. ;x


 
I come across as smart? Really?


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> Oooh, what do I sound like to you crazy people?


 
Incredibly calm and reasonable. I think it's the avatar.

EDIT

Damn double post. Sorry.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I come across as smart? Really?


 
Better than average, at least.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Incredibly calm and reasonable. I think it's the avatar.


 
Actually, I agree.  I get that same vibe.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Incredibly calm and reasonable. I think it's the avatar.


 Pretty much this


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> Oooh, what do I sound like to you crazy people?



Sir Auron from FFX.



Eske said:


> You have a British accent.



I imagine you're a self-respecting, no-nonsense kind of owl. :3



Browder said:


> I come across as smart? Really?


 
Hippie black guy who lives near me. :3


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Eske said:


> You have a British accent.


But I'm not British...

Usually American's connect a British accent with intelligence, arrogance, superiority, and snootiness. Interesting that that's how I'm subconsciously perceived.



Lobar said:


> Better than average, at least.


 Average is pretty low here so that's not saying much.

And you sound like George Clooney. I don't know why.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because pineapple?
> 
> SnowFox, you WERE the creepy birdguy, but now you are Ron Weasley. (The avatar has nothing to do with that.)
> Nothing can change it, either.


 
 maybe I should get a weasley avatar. Or I could just be a weasel


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> And you sound like George Clooney. I don't know why.


 
George Clooney is awesome.  I'm imagining the little pineapple squirrel reciting lines from "O Brother Where Art Thou?" now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> George Clooney is awesome.


 
:|


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> And you sound like George Clooney. I don't know why.


 
Not far off, actually


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

George Clooney also did Mr. Fox in "Fantastic Mr. Fox" didn't he?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> George Clooney also did Mr. Fox in "Fantastic Mr. Fox" didn't he?


 
His only role I thought was decent.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> His only role I thought was decent.


 
WHAT?!

"O Brother Where Art Thou?"
"The Men Who Stare At Goats"
okay, maybe not the Ocean's movies

COME ON.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> His only role I thought was decent.


 
George Clooney only plays himself. Ever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> George Clooney only plays himself. Ever.


 


Tycho said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> "O Brother Where Art Thou?"
> "The Men Who Stare At Goats"
> ...



Tao just got it dead-on.
He's one of those actors you look at and only see as who he is, not his role.
George Clooney can shove a goat. U:<


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Tao just got it dead-on.
> He's one of those actors you look at and only see as who he is, not his role.
> George Clooney can shove a goat. U:<


 
Oh murr.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Incredibly calm and reasonable. I think it's the avatar.





Eske said:


> Actually, I agree.  I get that same vibe.


 


WillowWulf said:


> Pretty much this


 
Well at least I'm consistent, then.  Glad to know I don't come across as some horribly insane person.



Harebelle said:


> Sir  Auron from FFX.


 
Nice.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

So what do you people think I sound like?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> So what do you people think I sound like?


 
Very effeminate and lisp-y.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> So what do you people think I sound like?


Kinda like Matthew Lush ._.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> So what do you people think I sound like?


 
I kinda see you as the happy go lucky kinda girl. ;D YOU are a girl right? <;3


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I kinda see you as the happy go lucky kinda girl. ;D YOU are a girl right? <;3


 I'm dying on the inside


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I kinda see you as the happy go lucky kinda girl. ;D YOU are a girl right? <;3


 
I lol'd.  Hard.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I kinda see you as the happy go lucky kinda girl. ;D


 
we'll go with that




WillowWulf said:


> Kinda like Matthew Lush ._.


 
D:


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm dying on the inside





> I lol'd.  Hard.


 
Its because of her avy.....;C.....Jerks....


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> D:


 You're a little deeper though


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> So what do you people think I sound like?


 
Remember that stupid TV series "Will and Grace"?

Remember that "Jack" character from that show?

Yeah, him.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're a little deeper though


 
I don't want to sound anything like Matthew Lush =(


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't want to sound anything like Matthew Lush =(


 I'm sorry :c


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its because of her avy.....;C.....Jerks....


 
:c


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Remember that stupid TV series "Will and Grace"?
> 
> Remember that "Jack" character from that show?
> 
> Yeah, him.


 
This is exactly it.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> Also, people's avatars give me some weird mental image of them IRL. Your avatar makes me think of some Victorian gentlemen that lives in a castle, Oovie. Also you have a large mustache. :<


Oh yeah? Am I wearing the bottom middle one? I'd wear that one.


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh yeah? Am I wearing the bottom middle one? I'd wear that one.


 
These beards...they're glorious....

I was thinking more bottom left for you x3


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> These beards...they're glorious....


 They're fantastic


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

> They're fantastic



I.....don't like beards.... -.-


----------



## Bir (Jul 3, 2010)

I love beards.. and facial hair in general....


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

Tao said:


> These beards...they're glorious....
> 
> I was thinking more bottom left for you x3


 Yeah that one is fine too, but I just adore a french stash with a devil goatee combo.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Yeah that one is fine too, but I just adore a french stash with a devil goatee combo.


 
-.-.......I don't get what men like in beards.......


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 3, 2010)

I would think so,sometimes. Icons give me a certain feel for a person usually,even if I do know the person. My current icon may not fit me that perfectly but I felt like using is so oh well.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, unless I actually know them, otherwise an avatar instinctively gives off a certain aura. Though I probably need to update mine.


----------



## kashaki (Jul 3, 2010)

I like people more if they have cute avatars.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.-.......I don't get what men like in beards.......


 I stay freshly shaved every morning as I don't believe I have the whiskers nor age for anything like that. It isn't specific to men as women enjoy a rugged man sometimes as well. I just admire that french mustache and devil goatee, it's like art. Also, when I played WoW my Gnome wore the same style, he was a little french prince of sorts. Looked adorable!


----------



## Tao (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.-.......I don't get what men like in beards.......


 
Me neither...my boyfriend has a goatee and it tickles sometimes but it's perfectly fine as long as it's not a beard.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 3, 2010)

Furries like you more if your avatar is a sexy furry character.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 3, 2010)

i changed my avatar once and honestly there wasn't much difference (sho, roboky)
they say something about the personality of the person who chooses them

i know i judge people immediately based off of their avatar


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Blues said:


> Furries like you more if your avatar is a sexy furry character.


 
A cat is fine too.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> A cat is fine too.



A lie cake is better.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> A cat is fine too.


 
No penis. *REJECT*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Blues said:


> Furries like you more if your avatar is a sexy furry character.


 
I do like Blues and her sexy FANGCAT avatar...


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> A cat is fine too.


 
Your avy won my heart. <3


> I stay freshly shaved every morning as I don't believe I have the  whiskers nor age for anything like that. It isn't specific to men as  women enjoy a rugged man sometimes as well. I just admire that french  mustache and devil goatee, it's like art. Also, when I played WoW my  Gnome wore the same style, he was a little french prince of sorts.  Looked adorable!



You shave everyday?  And how can anyone find rugged men attractive anyway? ;/


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I do like Blues and her sexy FANGCAT avatar...


 
Make your avatar a fangcat and we'll touch fangs.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 3, 2010)

Blues said:


> Furries like you more if your avatar is a sexy furry character.


 
i'll be honest w/ you
i assume everyone with a furry avatar is stupid.  then i read their post and am almost always proven correct


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Wait Wait said:


> i'll be honest w/ you
> i assume everyone with a furry avatar is stupid.  then i read their post and am almost always proven correct



Man, you're so cool, wow I can't believe how cool you are, man.



Blues said:


> Make your avatar a fangcat and we'll touch fangs.



How about one of these?


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about one of these?


 
Perfect. *DENTAL NIGHTMARE SCRAPE SCRAPE RUB*


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

What about Fuzzles in wii boxers?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> What about Fuzzles in wii boxers?


 
You look like you're asking for it in an "oops, I fell over! I'm so clumsy! :3" way.
D'aww.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Man, you're so cool, wow I can't believe how cool you are, man.


 
cool like popsicle
fresher than a fruitbowl


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about one of these?



Rawr, I will _graze_ at you!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Your avy won my heart. <3


 
Oh, that's cool, I guess... But what am i supposed to do with it?

Hey, Hare, do you want a heart for your ferrets? :V



Harebelle said:


> You look like you're asking for it in an "oops, I fell over! I'm so clumsy! :3" way.
> D'aww.


 
It looks pretty much like any other "please rape me" pics to me :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Oh, that's cool, I guess... But what am i supposed to do with it?
> 
> Hey, Hare, do you want a heart for your ferrets? :V


 
Heh, that's putting it to good use.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Oh, that's cool, I guess... But what am i supposed to do with it?
> 
> Hey, Hare, do you want a heart for your ferrets? :V


 
She will have to clean her cage again, that thing is dripping all over the place.


----------



## Boondawks (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> What about Fuzzles in wii boxers?


 
You look like your neck is broken.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Oh, that's cool, I guess... But what am i supposed to do with it?
> 
> Hey, Hare, do you want a heart for your ferrets? :V



Cruel Inconsiderate........ >;/



> How about one of these?


Now hunters will think twice when their hunting for bambi.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Cruel Inconsiderate........ >;/


 
Hey... He could have ate it. Be happy.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You look like you're asking for it in an "oops, I fell over! I'm so clumsy! :3" way.
> D'aww.


 

It's "D'aww" at Fuzzle time! 



Boondawks said:


> You look like your neck is broken.



Haters don't know bout my neck.



Thatch said:


> Oh, that's cool, I guess... But what am i supposed  to do with it?
> 
> Hey, Hare, do you want a heart for your ferrets?  :V
> 
> ...


 

Hey hey hey! A Fuzz only vies for the attention of his loving Bunneh. This Fuzz ain't for sale toots.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> What about Fuzzles in wii boxers?


 
How do wii boxers work? I didn't know there were any wii games you could play using your crotch.

Oh wait. Terrible thoughts :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> How do wii boxers work? I didn't know there were any wii games you could play using your crotch.
> 
> Oh wait. Terrible thoughts :[


 
Why would you say this.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> How do wii boxers work? I didn't know there were any wii games you could play using your crotch.
> 
> Oh wait. Terrible thoughts :[


 
Since when did any gaming console allowed you to use your crotch?! ;/



> Hey... He could have ate it. Be happy.



He gave it to furrets to be "eaten..." Don't tell me that wasn't cruel. ;~;


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Cruel Inconsiderate........ >;/


 
When is the last time you met a cat that gave a fuck? Be realistic, woman! :V



Fuzzle said:


> Hey hey hey! A Fuzz only vies for the attention of his loving Bunneh. This Fuzz ain't for sale toots.


 
Sure. Sure. Slut :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

No one has commented on how Riley is totally making the :I expression in my avatar.
I was watching the film and noticed how he was totally making the :I expression and thought to myself, "Harebelle, that should be your ava--


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2010)

Wait Wait said:


> cool like popsicle
> fresher than a fruitbowl



Little boys, Little toys.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No one has commented on how Riley is totally making the :I expression in my avatar.
> I was watching the film and noticed how he was totally making the :I expression and thought to myself, "Harebelle, that should be your ava--


 
Before I finished reading your sentence I thought you were talking about me.

This is confusing.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Your avy won my heart. <3
> 
> 
> You shave everyday?  And how can anyone find rugged men attractive anyway? ;/


I have baby skin and if I don't it'll get irritated. Besides, what man _doesn't_ have to shave everyday that _does_ shave? Maybe you need to Google rugged, because I think you're confusing it with a full out beard. I just got the impression you think any hair at all on the face is icky and spoke about rugged.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Riley said:


> Before I finished reading your sentence I thought you were talking about me.
> 
> This is confusing.



I'm pretty sure I've yelled at you for changing your name like a _jerk_.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Since when did any gaming console allowed you to use your crotch?! ;/



Since the Wiimote, probably :V



Adelin said:


> He gave it to furrets to be "eaten..." Don't tell me that wasn't cruel. ;~;


 
Well, what else am I supposed to do with a heart? At least the ferrets are fed that way. It's a good deed :V


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> When is the last time you met a cat that gave a fuck? Be realistic, woman! :V
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Sure. Slut :V



I can read that slightly camouflaged wise answer! O_O I've got the eyes of a Fuzz.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No one has commented on how Riley is totally making the :I expression in my avatar.
> I was watching the film and noticed how he was totally making the :I expression and thought to myself, "Harebelle, that should be your ava--




I NOTICED.  c:
It made me smile.  I just didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm pretty sure I've yelled at you for changing your name like a _jerk_.


 
I know...I'm sorry.  But don't worry, I won't start hanging around Nick Cage; does that help at all?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Eske said:


> I NOTICED.  c:
> It made me smile.  I just didn't say anything about it.



I LOVE THIS OWLPERSON. <3



Riley said:


> I know...I'm sorry.  But don't worry, I won't start hanging around Nick Cage; does that help at all?



At least you're trying.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Holy crap how did this thread get so popular while I was sleeping

Also, I read everyone's post in my own voice sort of/ kind of a neutral voice


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why would you say this.


 
I don't know, but I honestly feel terrible about it.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. Refer to Smelge.


 
:C


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> :C


 
Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

It's not trolling. It's creative editing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't say that the icons themselves constitute trolling. They're art. I just implied that the users of icons that follow a similar artistic direction tend to be trolls. I don't have any problems with trolls mind, but tell me that that I'm inaccurate in my assessment.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

You're being mean.

Now I'm sad and shall go and sit in the darkness and wait for a Grue to get me.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

I only punish you because you're my favorite. <3


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You're being mean.
> 
> Now I'm sad and shall go and sit in the darkness and wait for a Grue to get me.






> I only punish you because you're my favorite. <3



Wow. I was right about you being a smart bully. <3


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, now I'll admit I'm trolling with my avatar. But this is a special case.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ok, now I'll admit I'm trolling with my avatar. But this is a special case.


 
Its in your sig too. ;P

What do you guys think i sound like?


----------



## Bleu (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its in your sig too. ;P
> 
> What do you guys think i sound like?


 Two pieces of wet cardboard scraping together.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not so sure wet cardboard can... 'scrape' anymore.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleu said:


> Two pieces of wet cardboard scraping together.


 
-.-.......


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ok, now I'll admit I'm trolling with my avatar. But this is a special case.


You're trolling America?



Bleu said:


> Two pieces of wet cardboard scraping together.


 That's...an impossible thing to do


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're trolling America?


 
Problem is, see, that America makes a big fuss about the Red white and blue. But they never stop to think "wait a second...there's a lot of flags with those colours in a different pattern..." Even to the point where there's a country with a single star and stripes.

Someone mentioned it in another thread, and it's entirely true. A lot fo people go "God Bless America" as if by default God is on their side and should be blessing them over everyone else, as if there's some kind of entitlement. Same with "red white and blue", it's obviously better than every other red white and blue flag because it belongs to the USA.

Yeah, being proud of your nation isn't a problem. Patriotism is mostly a good thing. But expecting everyone else to think so too is pushing it.

Also, I get an opportunity to piss off Cirno, and that's not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

If you tried scraping two pieces of wet cardboard together (almost typed "twogether"), you'll just get this weird, moist, muffled, rustling sound.
I mostly just wanted to use the word "moist."


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Problem is, see, that America makes a big fuss about the Red white and blue. But they never stop to think "wait a second...there's a lot of flags with those colours in a different pattern..." Even to the point where there's a country with a single star and stripes.
> 
> Someone mentioned it in another thread, and it's entirely true. A lot fo people go "God Bless America" as if by default God is on their side and should be blessing them over everyone else, as if there's some kind of entitlement. Same with "red white and blue", it's obviously better than every other red white and blue flag because it belongs to the USA.
> 
> ...


 +5 cool points

But you see
America feels they're cooler than all the other countries, and they like to brag about it. 

Today my avatar is the Hetalia version of America


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> If you tried scraping two pieces of wet cardboard together (almost typed "twogether"), you'll just get this weird, moist, muffled, rustling sound.
> I mostly just wanted to use the word "moist."


 
And he compared me to that?....... >;/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleu said:


> Two pieces of wet cardboard scraping together.


 
squish squish squish


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> squish squish squish


 
Not helping...... >;/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 4, 2010)

anyone who uses this avatar will be my favorite FAF'er
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/lolstrailians.jpg


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

I find with people's avatars that I do use them for recognition, if Im on an unfamiliar forum or people have very similar names I'll sometimes use the avatars as recognition. Judging people by their avatars though? Depends, when people are deliberately agressive on forums and have an avatar to match I generally imagine they're an asshole in real life in all honesty but I do reserve that they may well be the opposite. People with cheery or funny avatars I tend to imagine as overly random people or hyper active.

No idea what people think of me when they see mine though


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus said:


> No idea what people think of me when they see mine though


 
What the _hell?_


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> What the _hell?_


 
Haha I really wondered whether anyone would ever ask me something along the lines of that in question of what my character/avatar was


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus said:


> Haha I really wondered whether anyone would ever ask me something along the lines of that in question of what my character/avatar was


 
Well I mean it is a snake with four arms holding a scull and sitting on a throne, that I can see. 

But, you know...


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Well I mean it is a snake with four arms holding a scull and sitting on a throne, that I can see.
> 
> But, you know...


 
lol does it give you any idea of my personality?  (Personally I try not to judge people by their avatars, in response to the topic at hand, I've honestly mistaken people massively because of their avatars  )


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I do not have a goatee.
Avatar lies.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus said:


> lol does it give you any idea of my personality?


 
No, there is too much going on in it. Don't know what to make of it. 

However, I am not going to forget you if you post again some time next month or next year if you keep the same avatar. The name I will forget in a day, but not the snake-monster.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 4, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> No, there is too much going on in it. Don't know what to make of it.
> 
> However, I am not going to forget you if you post again some time next month or next year if you keep the same avatar. The name I will forget in a day, but not the snake-monster.


 
Hehe, I think I'd say the same for you as well actually, that same avatar, in a few months, now that I've got some memory of an event with your avatar present, I'll probably remember


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

Remembering faces and not names: my hobby.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

Avatars do effect how I feel towards the poster. for example some one with nonsensical or racist pics garner a lower level of respect from me no matter what they post. The same for the opposite, if your avatar makes me laugh or I like the art I am inclined to appreciate what you post.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 7, 2010)

My avatar = cute...

Nuff said XD


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

So what does my current avatar say about me?

and don't say nyoron you twats


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So what does my current avatar say about me?
> 
> and don't say nyoron you twats


 It says that you suck for changing it; monocle wolf was too awesome.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> It says that you suck for changing it; monocle wolf was too awesome.


 What you don't know about Willow is that Willow changes their avatar very often

I made this one though and decided to use it for a while


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's cute :3


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think it's cute :3


 
Greg's avatar suggests Furry. That's about it.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

My avatar probably just makes people think I suck at drawing. They're right.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 8, 2010)

What's mine say about ME?
-totally feeling insecure- :0


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> What's mine say about ME?
> -totally feeling insecure- :0


 Manly man?


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> What's mine say about ME?
> -totally feeling insecure- :0


 I assume you're into hairy muscle furs.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 8, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> What's mine say about ME?
> -totally feeling insecure- :0



Same


----------



## Enwon (Jul 8, 2010)

What does my avatar say about me?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 8, 2010)

My avatar would probably make you think I'm a raging bitch that isn't half bad at drawing.
That works for me.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 8, 2010)

seeing a person's avatar affects the first impression I get from them, but reading a lot of their text tells me what they're really like, so that the avatar doesn't have much of an impact anymore.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes actualy, they do give off an impression 

thought I was the only one grr, now I dont feel special =(


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 8, 2010)

usually yes, as a first impression, after a little bit of noticing their posts you get a better idea of the type of person.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2010)

I tend to glance at the avatar just before reading the post purely as an indicator of what I should expect to read. I'm rarely wrong with this also. But no, you can't always link avatar to much with someone other than discerning small things. I've seen some people I genuinely don't mind use avatars that make me wonder why they would do that.

As for myself, I've had far too many avatars anyway. Most of my avatars either relate to a current D&D character or a current joke I'm amused with.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 8, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> My avatar = cute...
> 
> Nuff said XD


 
struggling

to

remember

movie.....urrghhhhh

got half of iiiiiiiiiiittt.....


EDIT:got it, kind of yelled it out "fox and the hound"


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2010)

yes
Because if an avatar had like bondage gear (namely a ball gag) or huge tits or something else fetish related then I kinda go o__O 
It sucks when some one I am used to seeing online changes their avatar to something fetish related because then I am like "eww I did not know you liked that"

Speaking avatars I need to load one .__.


----------



## RLR (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope my avatar doesn't say too much about me. I'm just broke and have no art skills what so ever.

They way people choose their avatars usually says at least something about them in even if it's the smallest way possible.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Manly man?


 
;D You know.....That's exactly what my first impression was too... ;3


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> What does my avatar say about me?


 
Well, It's a Meerkat, so basically you should live in a hole, be covered in filth, and try to kill your neighbors everyday.

But also kinda cute.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Well, It's a Meerkat, so basically you should live in a hole, be covered in filth, and try to kill your neighbors everyday.
> 
> But also kinda cute.



Mmmmm and what do you think my avatar makes me sound like? ;3

*And no more wet cardboards scraping together. >;C


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Mmmmm and what do you think my avatar makes me sound like? ;3


 
Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger


 
-.-...........I see you made one of my posts a siggy ;p


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

I changed my avi to fuck with people. ^^


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.-...........I see you made one of my posts a siggy ;p


 
Of course, why not? :3



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I changed my avi to fuck with people. ^^


 
Oh murr

When my comission from Des gets done I'm going to change my avatar to a crop of me from a porn picture =)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Oh murr


 lol, fishnet. xD


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Mmmmm and what do you think my avatar makes me sound like? ;3
> 
> *And no more wet cardboards scraping together. >;C


 
Hmmm.  I'm gonna say innocent, yet hot... And I _think_ you're girl just by looking at your avi.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> lol, fishnet. xD


 
The question is, would you wear fishnet IRL?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> The question is, would you wear fishnet IRL?


 I 'unno... :/


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I 'unno... :/


 
I didn't think so

I would :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I didn't think so
> 
> I would :3


 I don't have fishnet... :/


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't have fishnet... :/


 
I do =)

Course, wearing fishnet reminds me of my ex

It's uncomfortable


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2010)

What does my avatar make ya'll think of me?

Other than childish and immature XD  because I get that a lot.


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> What does my avatar make ya'll think of me?
> 
> Other than childish and immature XD  because I get that a lot.


 
That you have red hair.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I do =)
> 
> Course, wearing fishnet reminds me of my ex
> 
> It's uncomfortable



Actually......wearing fishnets IS uncomfortable...... -.- I wore it once in a party and it just felt horrible scratching your legs every 2 minutes.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Actually......wearing fishnets IS uncomfortable...... -.- I wore it once in a party and it just felt horrible scratching your legs every 2 minutes.


 
i meant psychologically


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

How can you draw mine?
Impossible


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Willow's new avi is freakin' hilarious to me, and I don't know why.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

I finally figured out how to use animated ones 

I've been dying to use this one
I still miss my monocle


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I finally figured out how to use animated ones
> 
> I've been dying to use this one
> I still miss my monocle



seriously, I crack up every time I look at it.

I miss monocle wolf too!   :[


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> seriously, I crack up every time I look at it.
> 
> I miss monocle wolf too!   :[


 I would link to the top five avatars I've used, but I'm too lazy


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I 'unno... :/


 
The fact that you are hesitant tells me you are considering wearing a fishnet more than you should :1


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> The fact that you are hesitant tells me you are considering wearing a fishnet more than you should :1


 
What? crossdressing can be fun, provided no one you know walks in on you. >_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Well, It's a Meerkat, so basically you should live in a hole, be covered in filth, and try to kill your neighbors everyday.
> 
> But also kinda cute.


 
Goddamned eagles, git off mah lawn!


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What? crossdressing can be fun, provided no one you know walks in on you. >_>


 
Who cares who walks in on you

I wear girl clothes every day


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Who cares who walks in on you
> 
> I wear girl clothes every day


 
You look so cute...
I want to dress like this. :3c
(ILU, Watson...)


----------



## Viva (Jul 8, 2010)

A little.  But everyone knows I'm a fag who has no interest in boobs, anyway.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You look so cute...
> I want to dress like this. :3c
> (ILU, Watson...)


 
You need to cosplay as Watson some day =)

I want to dress like this

I'm sewing it for Halloween


----------



## Slyck (Jul 8, 2010)

It's not a 'big truck, lil' penis' sort of deal.


I swear, it's not.


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You look so cute...
> I want to dress like this. :3c
> (ILU, Watson...)


 
I can put together a pretty nice outfit in that style.  Cane and everything.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao's a dude? Wouldn't have guessed.
Androgyny is pretty cool.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

Riley said:


> I can put together a pretty nice outfit in that style.  Cane and everything.
> 
> Don't ask me why.


 
OMG....Riley can fashion clothes?! I so need to see you once my grandma gives me her old 80's clothes. It'd be a shame to let them go to waste. ;P



> You need to cosplay as Watson some day =)
> 
> I want to dress like this
> 
> I'm sewing it for Halloween


Make the skirt a little longer? ;3


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

My avatar is a reminder of how much I don't outside


----------



## Adelin (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My avatar is a reminder of how much I don't outside


 
Actually after seeing avatar after avatar i can tell your an otaku....... ;D


----------



## Browder (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My avatar is a reminder of how much I don't outside


 
Damn straight You should fix that. It's summer.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 8, 2010)

So what does my avatar say about me now? :3c


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Actually after seeing avatar after avatar i can tell your an otaku....... ;D


You said otaku :'D



Browder said:


> Damn straight You should fix that. It's summer.


 I know, I should 



Ticon said:


> So what does my avatar say about me now? :3c


It's kinda telling me to "gtfo my forums"


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Ticon said:


> So what does my avatar say about me now? :3c


 
That you're one crazy-ass motherf***er


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2010)

Ticon said:


> So what does my avatar say about me now? :3c


 
You have terrible table manners.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 8, 2010)

Ticon said:


> So what does my avatar say about me now? :3c


 
um.

_Gir voice:_ Mine says draw me naked! 
I think


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> um.
> 
> _Gir voice:_ Mine says draw me naked!
> I think



I love Gir. ^,^


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

Adelin said:


> OMG....Riley can fashion clothes?! I so need to see you once my grandma gives me her old 80's clothes. It'd be a shame to let them go to waste. ;P



Maybe I just misunderstood you, but I didn't mean to say I could like, make clothes, but I do actually have a pseudo-Victorian outfit that I keep around.


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

So do you all think differently of me whenever I change my avatar? :V


----------



## Tao (Jul 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So do you all think differently of me whenever I change my avatar? :V


 
no

you're still equally unhuggable

=(


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

Tao said:


> no
> 
> you're still equally unhuggable
> 
> =(


 
I'd have to say that a giant isopod is slightly more huggable than a molex connector or an amoeba or a T4 phage. :|


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So do you all think differently of me whenever I change my avatar? :V


 
To be quite honest I attach avatars to posts instead of names, so it's like you're a whole new person to me


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You look so cute...
> I want to dress like this. :3c
> (ILU, Watson...)


 
Sherlock/Watson forever and ever and ever :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> Maybe I just misunderstood you, but I didn't mean to say I could like, make clothes, but I do actually have a pseudo-Victorian outfit that I keep around.


 
PIX
Please. D: <3


----------



## Elessara (Jul 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> To be quite honest I attach avatars to posts instead of names, so it's like you're a whole new person to me


 
This.

To me an avatar is like a face, it's how I view the person on the other side of the screen and judge accordingly.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> Maybe I just misunderstood you, but I didn't mean to say I could like, make clothes, but I do actually have a pseudo-Victorian outfit that I keep around.


 
Awww too bad.....can you at least post a picture of yourself wearing that pseudo-victorian outfit then? ;3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Adelin's avatar makes me think "creepy thirty-something guy".


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Adelin's avatar makes me think "creepy thirty-something guy".


 
Well what do you know....you used the jerk pic from that website as your avy....... -.- How surprising.....


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho, you and Jashwa need to use that as your avatar

Maybe I should be a rottweiler


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Tycho, you and Jashwa need to use that as your avatar
> 
> Maybe I should be a rottweiler


 
You have potential to be a "big dog"? ;D


----------



## Elessara (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Tycho, you and Jashwa need to use that as your avatar
> 
> Maybe I should be a rottweiler



Blech... you'd change it in a week.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Tycho, but not maliciously...
I always expect a sort of reversal-of-identity thing from certain avatars. Adelin's is anime, super hot and girly but also reserved and superior, so I expect an otaku type, male, very different in all respects. If I see lots of internet rage it sort of confirms the suspicion.
The incredibly provocative ones always read as 'SO RONERY' to me, but attitude plays a part- avatars just being saucy don't get a negative response from me, it's the ones that are really SERIOUS about getting a reaction which I rebel against.
Mine's apparently making a snarky remark to a friend or something, which is OK with me. I never have much of an idea how I'm appearing to others. On some forums, people got the idea I was female. I don't know how hot they thought I was, tho.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Well what do you know....you used the jerk pic from that website as your avy....... -.- How surprising.....


 
giggity giggity goo :3


----------



## Elessara (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I should put more stock into the avatars I choose because of the way I view others avatars... but I don't. 

I too always wonder how I'm appearing to others. : )


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Blech... you'd change it in a week.


 I have a short attention span with these things

(I'm getting a commission quality avatar soon..for free)


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Elessara said:


> Yeah, I should put more stock into the avatars I choose because of the way I view others avatars... but I don't.
> 
> I too always wonder how I'm appearing to others. : )


 
You have a never-ending pickle.  I envy you.  Especially if it's a half-sour from a delicatessen.



WillowWulf said:


> I have a short attention span with these things
> 
> (I'm getting a commission quality avatar soon..for free)


 
you already have, from Ratte.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (I'm getting a commission quality avatar soon..for free)


 
But you have so many already...
(Do want. Hook me up, brah.)


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a short attention span with these things
> 
> (I'm getting a commission quality avatar soon..for free)


 
I preferred the one you had yesterday. The black one with the tiny glowy creepy eyes.

The cute and creepy mixture was really nice.

I'm weird probably.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> you already have, from Ratte.


It wasn't a request though but yes this is true



Harebelle said:


> But you have so many already...
> (Do want. Hook me up, brah.)


.....



SnowFox said:


> I preferred the one you had yesterday. The black one with the tiny glowy creepy eyes.
> 
> The cute and creepy mixture was really nice.
> 
> I'm weird probably.


For a second I didn't know what you were referring to
I assume you mean this one


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't change my too often


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

If I put a pokemon as mine I would be super cool and original.

...right?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> If I put a pokemon as mine I would be super cool and original.
> 
> ...right?


 You'd be just as original as people with digimon avys :V


----------



## Icky (Jul 9, 2010)

I always judge people based on their avatars.

Always.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> I always judge people based on their avatars.
> 
> Always.


 
That's retarded or are you being sarcastic? It's hard to tell at times.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> I always judge people based on their avatars.
> 
> Always.


 :/

*wordswordswordswords*


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't a request though but yes this is true
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


 
Yes that one. It's adorable :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yes that one. It's adorable :3


 Awww thanks

I drew it (obviously)


----------



## Icky (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That's retarded or are you being sarcastic? It's hard to tell at times.


Figure it out then.



WillowWulf said:


> :/
> 
> *wordswordswordswords*



oh shush


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> Figure it out then.


 
I'll go with the first option :3


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> PIX
> Please. D: <3





Adelin said:


> Awww too bad.....can you at least post a picture of yourself wearing that pseudo-victorian outfit then? ;3


 
 Oh fine.

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3213/victorian1.png
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1456/victorian2.png

I look a little dopey, but that was probably because it was 90 degrees out and I was wearing 3 layers of clothes.


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3213/victorian1.png
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1456/victorian2.png
> ...


 
Heh, nice. You should wear that out often.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3213/victorian1.png
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1456/victorian2.png
> ...


Does want


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

[ÌÌŠÌ‡Í‹Ì„Í„Í®Ì½Í¤Ì’Ì‘Í¬Ì“ÌšÌ¸Ì¸Í¡Í¡Í•ÌŸÌœÌœÍ™Í…Ì° Í‰ÌªÌ³oÍ—Í—Í†Í†Ì”Í©Ì‡Í’Í„Í¯Ì‰ÌÌ“Ì‘ÍœÍ˜Í Í–ÌºÌ¯Ì£ï¿½ ï¿½Ì£Ì«Í‡Ìž ÌÍ¯Í¬Í„ÍƒÍ¥Ì‚Í¨Í†Í†Ì†Í€ÍŸÍ¢Ì´Í€ÍŽÌ–ÌªÌ¤Ì¦iÌ„ÌšÌ“ï¿½ ï¿½Í¥Í Ì¡Í Í“Í–Ì£Ì³ÌžÍŽÍ‡Ì²ÌªÌ¹Ì™ÍŽÌ£Ì¦Ì®ÌªÌ—Ì­Ì™nÌ Í¦Ì“Í¬Í‘Ì“Í’Í„Í¯Í¥Í¨ÌˆÌÌŽÍªÌ½Ì…ÌŠÍžÍ¡Í¢Ì·Ì—Ì¥Ì¼Ì¹ Í…ÌžvÌ½Í§ÍÌÍ¢Í˜Í”Í“Ì±Ì©oÍ©Í­ÌÍ—Ì…Í„ÌÍ¥ÌŒÌÌ‡Ìš Í Ì§ÍœÌµÌ©Ì¹Ì®Ì©Ì²Ì¬Í”Í”Í•ÌkÍŠÌ‚Ì“Í§Ì¾ÍÍ‹Í’Í£Í—ï¿½ ï¿½ÌÍ«Ì“Ì’ÍªÌ§Ì¢Ì¢Í Ì¨Ì¯Ì Í”Ì«Ì¦ÌžÌ™Í™ÍŽeÍ†ÍƒÍ‘Í¬Ì” Ì†Ì´ÍÌžÍ”Ì«Í…Í“ÍˆÍ–Ì—Ì˜Ì®Ì Í”Ì–Í•Í•Í™Ì£ÍÌ¹ Í«ÍŒÍ©ÌŽÍƒÍ‹Í§Ì‘Ì”Í¯Ì‰Ì¿ÍŠÌ´ÌµÌ–Ì°Ì¤Ì£Ì™Ì¦Ì­Ì­ÌžÌ³ Ì­Ì˜Ì¼tÍ¯Ì†Ì”ÍÍÌŠÍ¨Í†Í„ÌŒÌ…Í®ÌƒÌ„Í­Í„Ò‰Ì´Í•ÌºÌ¥ï¿½ ï¿½Ì–ÌÌœÌ£Ì¬Ì—ÍˆÌ¼Í•Ì ÌªhÌŒÍŒÍ¦ÌˆÍ„Ì¿Ì¾Í‹Í¦ÍÌ·ÍÒ‰ ÍˆÌ¤ÌºÍÌ°Ì¥Ì®Ì™ÌœÌ¬eÍ†Í’ÌÌ€Ì€Ì‹Í­ÍƒÍŠÌƒÌ€ÌšÍÍ¢ï¿½ ï¿½Í ÍÍ‡Ì£Ì²Ì¥Í‡Ì¯Ì Ì²Ì®Ì¦Ì¹Í“Í‡Í…Ì«ÌžÌ» ÌƒÌÌŒÍŒÌ‘Ì‚Í©Í¬ÌŠÍ£Í¯ÌŠÍ¢ÍœÍ¡Í˜Í¡Ì­ÍÌ¬Ì¥Ì©Í–hÍ§ï¿½ ï¿½ÍŒÍ®Í¨Ì¿Í¤Ì•Í¢Ì¸Ì´Ò‰Í‰ÍˆÌ¹Ì¹Ì¯iÍ‹ÌÍ’Í¨ÌˆÌ‡Í¥Í’Í† Ì’Í«Ò‰ÍœÌ§ÍœÌ§ÌªÌ–Ì»Í‡Ì£Í‡Ì¥ÌÌŸÍ•Ì˜Ì­vÌ†ÍŠÌ„Í©Íï¿½ ï¿½ÍÍ•Ì®Ì®Ì—Í•Ì­Ì¥Ì«Ì¼Ì«Í‰eÌˆÌ…ÌƒÍ‹Í‘Ì¾Í„Í©Ì“Í„Ì“Ì¨ Ì¡ÍÍžÍŸÌ«Ì Ì¥Ì¹Í•Ì£Ì¯Í™Í…ÍÌ¥Ì¦-MOHAMMADÍ†Í‚ÌˆÌ½ÍÌ¸Ì´Ì¹Ì°Ì²Í•Ì¯mÌƒÍ¦Í†Í¦Í†Í¬Í¬Ì…ï¿½ ï¿½Ì½Í§Ì”Ì”Ì€Í˜Ì¢ÌžÍ‰ÍˆÌ¯Ì–Í”Ì Ì¥Í™Ì¼ÍšÌ–Ì¤Í‡ÍˆiÍªÌš Í‘Ì¾Ì‡Í¥Í‘ÌˆÍ‹Ì‹Í—Í«Í«Ì›Ì›Ì•Ì¢ÍÌ¹Í…ÌŸÌœnÍƒÌ“Ì“Í’ï¿½ ï¿½ÍŸÌ—Ì¦ÌžÌ™ÌªÍ™ÍÌ¹Í…Ì»dÍ¥Ì½Ì¾ÌÍ­Ì„ÍƒÍ›Í†ÌŠÍƒÍÌ´ ÍÍ‡Í™Ì¯Ì±Í‡Ì¤ÍÌ­Ì¼Í‡ÍŽ ÌˆÌ‡Í¦Í¬Í§Í¤Ì€Ì’Í‘ÍŒÌ¿ÍªÌ¢Í Ì¶Ì¡ÍÌ–Ì¯Ì£Ì«ÍÌºÌºÌ¦ Ì«Ì˜Ì²ÍÍ™rÌ‹ÌŽÍ¨ÍŠÍŒÍ‚ÌŒÌ‹ÌÍ—Í¬Ì”Ì”ÍžÌ¡ÍžÍžÍ“Í•ï¿½ ï¿½Ì³Í“Ì¤Ì¤eÌ‡Í¥ÍƒÌŒÍ«Í—Í’Ì†Í¥Í‹ÍƒÌŠÌ‹Ì‰Í›Ì¡ÍÌ°ÌºÌ™ Ì°pÌ„Í£Í—Í—Ì‰Í‘Ì¿Ì€Ì‰ÌµÌ¶Í ÍÌ¹Í‡Ì¯Ì»Ì–Í“Ì­Ì¼Ì¦rÍŠ Í¬ÍŒÌÌ…Í¤ÌÍ‹Í£Í§Í¦Ì‹ÍžÍ…Ì©Ì³Ì¯Ì©Í”eÌÌƒÍ®Ì’ÍƒÍœï¿½ ï¿½Ì¢Í…ÍšÍ…Ì»Ì¹sÌ„Í‹Í‹ÌÌ½Ì‚ÌÌ‡Í’Ì½Í¦ÍŒÌÍƒÍ£Í†Ì¾Í€ ÍÒ‰Ò‰Ì–Ì­Í…Í”Ì Í‰Ì³Ì™ÌºÌ eÍ­Ì„Í¬Í‹ÌŒÍŠÌÌ†Ì”ÍŒÍªï¿½ ï¿½Í¥Í£ÍªÌŽÍ Ì·Í¢Ì²ÌŸÌ²Ì°Í–ÌÌœÌ³Ì³ÌžÌœÍ“Ì nÍ®ÌÌ‹ÌŽ ÌÍŠÍ®Ì”Ì‘Í†Ì†ÍŠÌ§ÍÌ¢ÍÒ‰ÍÌ­Ì–ÍˆÌ²Ì¼Ì¯Ì™Ì—Ì±tÍ«ï¿½ ï¿½ÍÍ¦Í‚Í®Ì‚Í’Í‚ÌŠÍ­Ì‹Ì·Ì´Ì›Ì¡Ì±Ì³Í•Ì­Ì—Ì˜Ì£Í–Ì²Ì–ï¿½ ï¿½ÌžiÍ—ÌšÍƒÍ—Í¯ÍŠÌ‹Í£ÍƒÌ‡Ì„Í¢Ì›ÌµÌŸÌ®ÌžÌ»ÌªÌ¥Ì–Ì±Ì˜ Í•Í‡Ì°ÌœÌ²ÍšÌžÌ ÍÌžnÍ¨Í’Ì€Í§Ì”ÌÍ­Ì‚Í—Í«Í§Ì¿ÍŠÍ¯ï¿½ ï¿½ÌÌ„Ì„Ì¶ÍÌ¶Ì¨ÍÌ™Ì—ÌžÌ£Ì¦Ì­ÌªÌ¼Ì¤gÌÌ„Ì€Í¥Ì‘Í¨Ì‚ Í¨Ì…Ì…Í§Í¬Í­ÌÌ·Ò‰Í ÍŸÌ—Í‡ÍÌ–Ì¯ÌŸÍ‰Ì»ÌœÌÌ¯Ì¬Ì«Ìº ÌƒÌÍªÌ„ÌŒÌ‹Í«Í¨ÌÌ€Í‹Ì‡ÌŽÍªÍªÌ€ÌÍ®Í—ÌµÍÌ¸Í¢Ì¶ÌŸ Ì°Ì¯Ì­cÍ†ÍÌˆÌŠÍ‘Í«ÌÌ¿Í’Ì’ÍÍŸÌ·ÍžÌ™Ì°Ì«Ì®Ì™Í‰Í‡ï¿½ ï¿½Í“ÌœhÍ†Í‚ÌŒÌ‹Ì¿ÍªÌƒÍ¬Í‹Í¦Í‘ÌŒÌ§Ì¨Í Ì®Í™ÍÌ¼ÌªaÌï¿½ ï¿½ÍŠÌ‘Í—Ì‘Ì¾Ì¢ÍÌ¨Ì²Ì±ÌªÌ»Ì­ÌœÍ•Ì˜Ì»ÍšÌºÌ¥ÍoÍ¦Ì”Í— Í„Í¨Ì½ÌÌÍÌ¢Ì±Ì™Í•ÌÌŸÌ¹Í…Ì¯Í–Ì ÍˆÌºÌ¯sÍŠÍŠÌšÌˆï¿½ ï¿½Í¦Í©Ì”Ì†Ì½Í£Ì¾Ì¿Ì‰ÍªÍ€Ì¶ÌºÌ¬Í‡Ì®Ì¹Ì¹Í…ÌºÌ¹Ìª.Í¦Ìˆ Í’Ì‹ÌšÍ®Í¤Í„Ì€Ì†Í¤Ì†Í’ÌŠÍ¥Ì¿Í‘ÍªÍƒÌ¶ÍžÍ˜Ì´Ì·Í“Ì™Ì¼ Ì±Í‡Ì±
Í§Í®Ì‡Í›ÌÌ€Í—ÌÍ­Í’Ì¨Í¢Í˜Ì¶Ì°Ì Ì£Ì¥Í”Ì£ÌœÌ²Ì¹Í‡Iï¿½ ï¿½Í‹Ì¾Í®Í¯Í¦Í—Í£Í›ÍÍœÌ·ÍœÌ Ì Ì¦Ì¦Ì¯Ì®ÌÌ¼Ì®Ì²Ì¹Ì³n Í›Í’Ì…Í«Í‘ÌšÍ¤Ò‰Ì¸Ì¯Í‰Ì¦ÌÍ‡Ì­ÌžÌ»Í‡vÌ„ÌÍ©ÍÍ‘ÌŠï¿½ ï¿½Í§ÍŒÌ‡ÌÍ’Ì‘ÌˆÌƒÌÌˆÌ“Ì‘Ì¡Ì·Ì¨Ì°Ì£Ì³ÌªÌ¥Ì™Í•Ì¥Íˆï¿½ ï¿½Ì˜Ì¼Í–ÌÌ—Ì–ÌžÌ»Ì»oÌ‚Í†Ì’Í§Ì”Í§Í„ÌšÍ‘ÍŒÍ¦Ì…ÍƒÌ’Ò‰ ÍÌ¥Ì Ì™ÌœÌÌ³Í“Ì®kÍ£Ì€Í’Í¦ÍÍƒÌŒÌ½ÌŽÌ”Í¬Í’Í¥ÍŒÌï¿½ ï¿½Í§Í Ì¨Ì­ÍŽÍ‰ÍšÌ˜Ì²iÌŠÍ¬Í†ÌƒÍ£Ì·Ì›Í™ÍˆÌŸÌ°Í‰Ì£Ì®Ì² Ì­Í‰Ì­nÌ”Í¤ÌÍ¦Ì…Ì‰Í£ÌÌ“Í‚Í‘ÌŽÍ‚Ì‚Í¥Ì¿ÍžÌ¡Ì·ÍžÍï¿½ ï¿½Ì¦ÌºÌ™Ì˜Í™ÌºÌ©Ì²gÍ¥Í‹ÍªÌ”Ì¸Ì´Ì·Ì¨Ì™Í‰Í™ Ì‚Í—Í©Ì“Í£ÍžÍ¡Ì•Í˜Ì«Ì Ì—Ì«ÍtÌ‡ÌŽÍ’ÍªÌ€ÍªÍ¯Ì´ÍÌ¶ï¿½ ï¿½ÍˆÌ®ÍšÍšÌ–Ì¤Ì¦Í–ÍˆÌÍšÌœÌŸÌ°Ì³ÍŽÌ¼Í–hÍ¨Í¨ÌÌ‹Í¬Ì” Ì‰ÌŽÌŽÍ‹Í„Í£Ì€Ì½Ì‚Í¯Ì„Í€ÍÌ³ÍÌ¬ÍˆÌ©Í…Í“Ì–Í…Ì£ÌžÍŽ ÌŸÌºÌžeÍªÍ’ÍªÍ£Í†Í¦Í£Ì”Ì„ÌšÌŠÍ›Í†Ì”Í¦Í©Í§ÌÍžÌ¢Ìºï¿½ ï¿½Ì°Ì—Ì³Ì˜Í…Í…Ì  ÌšÌŠÌ‘ÌšÍ¯Í¦ÍªÍ¤Ì‹Í‚Í£Í¤Í¯Í’Í—Í‹Í¦Í­ÍÍŸÌ¢Ì©Ì²Ì–Í• Ì¬fÍŒÌ”Ì€Ì‘Ì½Ì‘Í¨Ì‘Í¤ÌšÍªÌ•Ì´Í¡ÍÌ¬ÌžÌœÌ–ÍŽÌ»Ì»ÌŸï¿½ ï¿½Ì»Ì¼Í‰Í•Ì±Ì®eÍ¤Í¤ÌƒÍÌ¸Ì¶ÍÌªÍ•Ì£Í•eÌ’Ì‰Í¬Í›Í’Íï¿½ ï¿½ÌŸÍ”Ì£ÍšÍŽÌ«Í–Ì¤ÌŸÌªÍÍ…lÍƒÍ‚ÍªÌ’ÌÌ¨Ì›ÌµÌ°Ì»Ì˜Ìœ ÌœiÍ¥Ì‰Í„ÍÍ‘Í¨Ì‡Ì’Í¥Í‘Ì€Í®Í£ÌˆÍ­ÌµÌ¸Í¢Ì·ÌµÍ“Ì¼Ì¬ï¿½ ï¿½Ì³Ì Ì»ÌžÌ¼nÍ‘Ì¾Í‚ÍƒÍÍ¦Ì›Ò‰Ì¬Ì­ÌœÌ–Í™ÌºgÍ§ÌˆÍ¨Ì†ï¿½ ï¿½Í€Ì›Ì Ì®Ì²Ì­Í”Í‡Ì¬Ì¦ÍˆÌ®Í‰ÌªÍ‰Ì–ÍÌ­ Ì¿ÌšÍ’Í£Í«Í£ÌƒÌ‘ÍŠÌ¢ÍžÍ Ì®Ì–ÌœÌ¼ÍˆÍ•Ì®Ì«ÌœÍ•Ì¤ÌªÍˆ Ì«oÍÌ½Í¦Í£Í£Í©ÌµÍÌ¸Ì´ÌºÌÍ“ÍŽÌªÍÌ«ÌœÌ©fÌ†Í®Ì†Ì¿ Í¯Ì¾Í®Í‘ÍŠÌƒÌÌˆÌ¶Ì¶ÌµÍÌ ÌŸÌ¬Í•Ì¼Ì  Ì†Í†ÌšÍ†ÌÍ—Ì‡Ì¾ÌÌŠÌ’Ì½Í¯ÌŽÌ…Í¦Ì„Ì‘ÍœÌ›ÌÌ ÌºÌªÌ© Ì²ÍˆÍ–Ì—Ì Ì¼Ì©cÍÌŒÍ­Ì‚Ì…ÌŒÍ‘Ì‹ÌŽÌ‰ÍƒÍŠÍ—ÌÌ¿Í©ÍŠï¿½ ï¿½Í¡Í ÍˆÌ–Ì¼Ì¤ÌÌ¤Ì»ÌºÍ“ÌœÍ”ÍŽÌ­Ì°Í–ÍÍˆÌ¥hÍ©Í’Í„Í¬ Ì¡Í€ÍÍ¡Ì¶Ì™Ì¼Í…Ì±Ì­Í–ÍˆÌ¦Í…Ì£Ì°aÌ½ÌÍ®Ì¿ÌÌ†Í„Ì‹ï¿½ ï¿½ÍŸÌ¢Í˜ÍŸÌµÌ»Ì»Ì°Ì¹Í‰Í™ÌŸÌºÌÌ°ÌºÍ…Í”ÌŸÌ¤oÌ‡Í«Í‹Í¥ ÌŽÌˆÌ½ÌŒÍÍÍ€Ì±Ì˜Ì¬Í“Í‡Ì£Ì»Ì­Ì»Ì²Ì Ì²sÍŠÌ½ÌÌšÍï¿½ ï¿½Ì“Í­Í¥Í¯Í€Ì•Ì¦Ì¦Ì³ÌÍÍ™Ì¦Ì®.Í„Í«Ì’Í†Í‘ÍÍ˜Ì­Í•Í™ Ì±Ì«Ì©ÍˆÍ…Í‰Ì¼Ì˜Ì¥ÌžÍ™Ì±Ì—Í”
Í¨ÌˆÌ‹Í©Ì‚Í‚Ì¿Ì¾ÍªÌƒÍ¬Ì‹Ì†Ì„ÌŠÍ†Ì…ÌƒÌ´Ì¸ÌœÌ–Ì»Ì¤Ì™ Ì—Ì¹WÍ¯Ì“Ì¿ÌÍ®ÌŠÍ¬Ì€Ì¿Í†Ì‰Í†ÌÌŽÌšÌ‡ÌˆÍÌ·ÍŸÌ·Ì¼ï¿½ ï¿½Ì¦ÌœÌžÌ¬Ì–Ì°Í‡ÌªÌ»Ì¹Í”Ì±Í™Ì±iÌ¿ÌÍ†Ì¾Ì‚Í®Í›Ì†Í¨Í‹ Ì‚ÌÌ´Í˜Ì¸Í˜ÍœÌ®Í…ÌŸÌ»Ì—tÌ”Í¦ÌŒÌŽÌ‹Ì†ÌŒÍžÌ´Ì¸Ì–Í–ï¿½ ï¿½Ì²Ì¦ÌºÍŽÌžÍ“ÍšÌ¯Ì²ÌœÌ¬Í–Í‡ÌŸÍšÌ¥hÍªÍ¨Í¬Ì€ÍŒÍ­ÌŒÍª Ì‰Í›Í¤Í©Í†ÍŠÍ¢Í‡ÍÌ¯Ì™Í…Í‰Ì£Ì©Ì¯Ì³ ÌˆÌ†ÍÌÍŠÍ‘ÍŒÍ¥ÌÍ‹ÌÌ¢ÍžÌ·Ì±Ì–Ì™Í–Í‡Ì²oÍ‚Ì‡Ì…Í¦ï¿½ ï¿½ÌƒÌÌ†Ì‡Í§Ì†Í®Ì¡Ì¥Í‡Í”Í”Ì«ÌœÍ“Ì¦Ì™ÍÌºÌÍ…Ì¼Ì–Íï¿½ ï¿½Ì«uÌšÍ¬ÍŒÍ§Í¯Ì”Í„Í¥Í—Í¦Í¬Í£Ì”Í¬ÍŠÍ‘Ò‰ÌµÌ¨ÍÍŽÌ¹Ì¬ ÍˆÌ«Ì¯Ì®Ì»Ì¼Ì™Í™Ì»Ì¯Í•ÍŽÌ±Ì»tÍ‹Í‚Í§Ì‰ÌÍ—Ì¾Í¦ÍªÌï¿½ ï¿½Í«ÌÍœÍžÌ¸Ì¶ÌªÍÌ«Í™ ÌÌ‘Í†Í¯Í—Í®Í‘Ì’Ì·ÍÍÌµÌ¸ÍÌ–Ì«Ì—Ì¯Ì¯Ì¼Í“Ì±ÌŸÌ¬Ì¦ Ì¹Ì–Ì¦DERKAoÌ€ÍŠÌ’Í‚ÍÍ¦ÌŒÌ‚Ì¢Í€Ì·Í•ÌÌ³Ì³Ì¦ÌºÍˆÍš Ì³Í…Í•Ì¼Í•Í‰Ì²ÌÍ“rÍ‹Í†ÌˆÌ•ÍÍ€Í”ÌªÍ–Í…Í…Í‡Ì²Ì™Ì³ï¿½ ï¿½ÌºÌ¤Í–Ì¦dÌ’Ì‹ÌÌ…Ì€Ì€Í©Í›ÌŽÌ‡Í„Í˜Ì›Ì ÌºÌ­Ì²Í–Ì¹Ì– Í•Ì¥Ì eÍŒÍ®Ì‚Í‚ÌŠÍ’ÌšÍ¨Í¤Ì¢ÍÍŽÌ»ÌºÍ•rÌŒÍ­Í‘Í£Í—Í® Í†Ì·Ì¶ÌÌ—ÍˆÌ¯Ì ÌœÌÌ»Ì£.Í£Í¬Í¬ÍªÍ¬Í¦Í‹Ì¾Ì‰Í«ÌšÍ®ï¿½ ï¿½ÍžÍ¢Ò‰Ì¸Ì§Ì¬ÍšÌ¥Ì¤Ì Ì¼Ì–
Ì…Ì½ÌšÍ«Í‘ÌŒÍ®ÍÌµÍšÍÌœÌºÌ™Ì¹Í•Ì²TÍƒÌšÌˆÌ”ÌÍŠÍ£ï¿½ ï¿½Ì§Ì§Í˜Í”Ì¯Ì—Ì¥ÌžÌ«Í–Ì¤Ì±Ì ÍÍ…Ì¤Ì±Ì¯ÌžhÌÍ¯Í‘Í¯Ì„ ÍŠÌÍ¬Ì€ÍƒÌ‡Í©Í¤Ì†ÌÍ¦Í†Ì‰ÍÌ·Í¡ÍŽÍ‡Ì®Ì­Ì®Í–Ì–Ì£Í‰ Ì™Ì¬Í‡eÌŽÍ¥Ì‡ÌˆÌ“ÌŽÌ‡Í§Í—Í«ÌÍÌ„Ì…Ì†Ì‹ÍÍ¡Ì–ÌœÌžï¿½ ï¿½Ì¤Í–Ì¦ÌªÌ³Ì¹Ì«ÍŽ Í†Ì‘Ì‰ÌšÌ¾ÌšÌ€Ì‰Ì‚ÌŒÍ†ÍÍ€Ì£Ì±ÌŸNÌŒÌ…Í„Í‹ÍœÌ¨Í™Ì¼ï¿½ ï¿½Í”Ì£ÌœÌ³Ì¼Ì«Ì²Ì±Ì¯ÌœÌºÍ“Ì™eÌ„ÌÍ¯Í£Í¦Í‹Í®Ì‘Í¬Ì’Í¤ Ì¸Í Í“ÌªÍ•Ì¦Ì—Í“Ì«Ì©Í‡Ì¼Í‡Í™Ì¥Ì¥Í•Ì£Ì®ÍÌŸzÍ„Í¦Ì„ï¿½ ï¿½Ì¡Ì¨Ò‰Í Ì¥Í”Ì¼Ì©Ì°Ì™Ì¦Ì¯Ì˜Ì¬Í–Ì¦Ì™ÌÌ°Í…Ì–pÍªÍ„ÍŠ Í£Ì‰ÌŽÍ„Í­Ì’ÍªÍ­Ì”ÌÍ—Í›ÌÍœÌ¢Ì¬Ì©Ì£Ì³ÌœeÍ¯Í›Ì‚Ì‰ï¿½ ï¿½Ì‘Í’Í¤Í‹ÌÍ¯ÍƒÍ§Ì“Í’Í©Ì¢Ì¨ÌµÌªÌ©Í–Ì–ÍˆÍˆÌÌ±Ì™Í™r ÌŒÌÍ¥Í®Ì€Ì”Í—ÍÍ€Ì¢ÌºÌ¬ÌÍ™ÌÌºÌªÌ«Ì°Ì™Ì©Í•Ì©ÍšÌ° Í™Ì«Ì¹dÌ…ÌŽÍ¯ÌÌÍ‹Í›ÌƒÍÍÍ¢Ì·Í˜Í™Í‡Í‡Ì£ÌÌ±iÌ¾Í£ ÌƒÌ¾Í›Ì§Ì›Ì•Ì¶Ì·Ì¬Í–Ì¬Í…Í”Í•ÍˆÌ¦Ì«Ì™Ì¼Ì±ÍŽÌ±ÌºÍ…aï¿½ ï¿½ÍŒÌˆÌŽÍ‹Í¬Í›Í¤ÍƒÌÍ›ÌƒÍ¤ÍŠÍ‘ÌÍ¤ÌÌ•Ì·ÍžÌŸÍ”ÍšÍ…n Ì¾Í¬Í‘Í’Ì†ÌÍ­Í‹ÌÌ„Í¬Ì”ÌˆÍ†ÍƒÍ©Í˜Í¢Ì·Í¡Ì¨ÌÌ¥Í™ Í©ÌÍ©Í†Ì“ÌˆÍ«Í®Ì’ÍƒÌÌˆÍ¦ÌšÍ¢Ì¨Ì»ÍŽÌŸÌ­Ì«ÌºÌ­ÍÍ‰ ÌÌ»Í…ÌºÌ²ÍšÌ–ÍšhÌ”Ì‚ÌŒÍƒÍÌ‹ÍŠÍ«Í—ÍƒÍ†Ì„Í—Í†ÍžÌ›ï¿½ ï¿½ÍˆÌ¦Í•Ì²iÌ’Ì…Ì“ÌŠÌ…Í¬Ì‚Ì„Í‘Í¤Ì€ÍŠÌµÌ¶Ì´Ì¢Ì–ÌªÌ˜Ì¼ Ì¯Í”Ì©Ì¤Ì±Ì°vÍ›ÍƒÍ‘ÍÌ…ÍŠÌ¡Í¡ÌžÍ‡Í…Ì˜Ì™ÌžÌºÌ¦Ì—Ì°ï¿½ ï¿½Í•ÍeÌ…ÍŒÍ¨Í¬Ì”Ì”ÌŽÌ‚Ì†Í¦ÍŠÍŠÍ’ÌÌ„ÌÍ„Ì§Ì¼ÌœÌ³Ì® Ì¬ÌœÌªÍ‡Ì—Ì¤ÌžÌªÌ Ì˜-Ì”Í¤ÍŒÍ›ÍžÍÌ¢ÍÌ–Í‰Ì©Ì³Ì«ÌŸÌ˜Í‰Í•mÍ¨Í©Í’Í„ÌŽÍ®Í­ï¿½ ï¿½Ì‹Í¦Ì½ÍŒÍ†Ì‡ÌƒÍŒÍ¢ÍÍ Ì¶Ì£Ì«Ì­ÍŽÌ¼Ì±Ì¼ÌªÌ¼Í”Ì±ÍŽï¿½ ï¿½Í…Ì°Ì¥Ì³Í‡iÌ‹Ì¿Ì”Ì€ÌˆÌ“Ì“Í¨Í‚Ì‘Í’ÍÌ¿Í‚Ì½Ì¶Í€ÌžÍ™ Ì Ì¬nÍŠÍ¥ÌƒÍ¨ÍƒÌ“ÌÌ…Ì€ÍƒÍ©Í¬Í›ÌÍŠÍ’Í’ÌÌ„ÍžÌ¶Í˜ï¿½ ï¿½ÍÌžÌ«Ì­Ì²ÍÍ–ÌœÌ³Ì¹Ì²ÍšÌ±Ì©Í‰ÌœÌ dÍ¦Ì‰ÌÌ‡ÍŠÌ¿Í© Ì„Í„ÌÌÌšÌ…Ì½ÍªÍ¡ÍÍÌ±Ì»Ì²Ì¤ÌºÍšÌ¬ÌªÌ Í¦Ì¾Í—ÌÍ—ÍªÌŽÌƒÌ”Í‘ÌÍ¬Í‚Í¦ÌŠÌ‡Í¬ÌÍ‘ÍœÍ˜Ì³Í•Ì˜Ì© ÍoÌ’Í—ÌÍ¥Ì”Ì„Ì‹ÌƒÍ‚Ì„Í„Í¤Ì¡Ì¸Ì¡Ì«Ì®Ì³Ì«Ì£ÍÌ¬Í”ï¿½ ï¿½Ì¯ÌœÍ”Ì±Ì£fÍªÍ›ÌˆÌ‰Ì†Í£Í‘Í¨ÌŒÍ‹ÍƒÍÍÍŠÌ“Ì”Í¦Ì•Í Ì¨ÍŸÌ²Ì¤Ì«Ì²Ìž ÌƒÌ…Í›ÌÍ¬Ì¿Í©Í¤Ì¾ÌÌÌ“Í„ÌÍ£Í†ÌÍŸÌ¸Ì¡Ò‰Í Í”ÌœÍ“ Ì±Ì²Ì»Í•cÌ‡Í†Ì‰Í‘Í¤Í„ÌˆÌƒÌµÍŸÌ™Ì˜ÌžÌ¯Ì¹Í–Í•Í“Í…Ì˜ï¿½ ï¿½Ì³hÍ‹ÍªÍ¯Í£ÍƒÌŠÌ¾ÌÌŽÌ¾Í§Í¯ÌÍ’ÍªÌÌ‘Í ÍŸÍ¢ÍÌ˜Ì  Í•Í“ÌžÌ®Ì¦aÌšÌšÍ›Ì‚ÌˆÌŽÌ¿Í†Ì‚Ì†Ì’ÌšÌ…ÌŠÌˆÍ¦Ì¸Ì·Ì¢ï¿½ ï¿½Ì·Ì¤Ì¬Ì¯Ì±Ì¦Ì¹ÌºÌÌ¥Í™oÌŒÍ—Ì¾Í†Í›Í›Ì’ÌˆÍ‹ÍŒÌ€Í Ì´ Ì¢Ì¦ÌžÌÌ¤Ì–Ì±Í‡Ì£ÌºÌ«Ì±Ì™Í™Í•Ì¼ÌªÌ±sÌ¾Í£ÌˆÌ‘Ì‹Ìï¿½ ï¿½Í«Í‚Í‚Í¬ÌŠÌÌšÍÌ“Í‘Í¥ÍŒÌ¡Í¢Ì™Ì™ÍšÌ™Í”ÌœÍ•Ì¬Í”Ì¼. Í‹Ì‘ÌƒÍ«Í§ÌŽÌÍ„Í’Í¦Í—ÌšÍ®Ì„Í§ÍŒÌšÌÌ´Ò‰Ì»Ì»Ì¬Ì¯Ì¥ Ì—ÍŽÌ³Ì¤Í“Ì¼ ÌƒÍ’Í¥Ì‹Í¦Í£Í­Í¦ÌƒÌšÍ®Ì¿Ì‡Í„ÌÍ¦Í®ÍœÍÍžÍˆÌ²ÌºÍÌ± Ì¥Ì­ÍÌ¹Ì±Í‰ÌžÌ«ÍÌžÌ²ZÌ€Ì½ÌšÍ‘Ì½Í¥Í®Í¯Ì½Í„Í«Ì›Í€ï¿½ ï¿½Í¡Ì£ÌªÌ²Ì©Ì—aÍªÍ©ÌŠÌˆÌ½Í‹ÍÌ“Í£Ì½ÌÍ‹Í¦Í„ÍƒÍªÌ¢Í Í˜Ì•Ì–ÌºÍ”ÌªlÍ§Í‘Ì†Ì’Ì†Ì‡Í’ÍŠÍ¨ÌŒÍ®Í¤Í„Ì›Í¢Í Ì´Ì«ï¿½ ï¿½ÍšÌ Ì—Ì–Ì¯Ì²ÍšÌ­Ì£gÌ‘Í§ÌŒÍ£Í‚Í’Ì½ÌÌ†Ì•Ì¶Ì§ÍÍŽÌ¤ Ì²Ì—oÍŒÍ©Ì”Í¥Í«Ì€ÍƒÌ¿Ì”Í­ÌŽÌŠÍ‹Ì€Ì†Ì¿Ì’ÌŽÍŸÍ Í¡Í•ï¿½ ï¿½Ì«ÍšÍˆÌ£ÌŸÍ…Ì¥ÍˆÌ®Ì°Ì­Ì³Ì¯.Í¤Í›Í‹Í¬ÌƒÍ‚ÍƒÌ¾Ì‘Ì¡Ìµ ÍŸÌ·Ì´Ì¼Ì­Ì«ÍˆÌ²Ì Ì¬ Í£Í¤Í¥ÌÍ¬ÌÌ‹ÌšÌŠÍ›Ì„Í¬Í¤ÍÍ®Ì¾Ì¸Ì¸Ì•ÌœÌ¬ÍˆÌ¯Ì±Í™
ÌÍ¯Í®Í­Ì„ÍªÌ‡Ì´Í˜Ì³Ì¦Ì³Ì°Ì²Í‡ÌºÌ£Ì»Ì—Ì²Í…Ì±Ì¥ÌªÍš Ì¯Í”Ì«HÍ›Í¦Í¯Í¤Í«ÍŒÌ…ÌÌ”Ì”ÍŠÌ…ÍŒÌŒÍ‚Ì•Ì·Í¢ÍÌ¬Ì£ï¿½ ï¿½Ì™Í™Ì e DERKAÍ¤Ì€Í¬Ì‰ÍƒÍ£Í†Í†Ì‚Í£ÍŠÍ¬ÌÌ›Ì¡Ì¦Ì®Ì˜Ì¥Ì¥Ì¼Ì­ï¿½ ï¿½Ì°Ì£Í–Ì¹Í“ÌœÍ–Ì£ÍŽ Í’Ì€Ì¿Í¦Í­Í€ÍÍ…Ì»Í‰ÍŽÍ”Ì˜ÌºÌ¥Ì–Í“Ì£Ì¬wÍ†Í«ÌƒÍªÌƒï¿½ ï¿½Í’Ì’Ì…ÍŠÍ„Ì’ÍŠÌ·Í€ÌªÍ•ÌœÌ¼ÌÌ£ÌºÍ…ÌŸÍhÍƒÌÍ‹Í¦Ì” Í‘Ì‘ÌˆÌ‹Í¨ÍªÍ’Ì’Ì‘Ì”Ì”Í’Í¬Í¥Ò‰Ì¶Ì¶Ì§Ì–Ì®Ì˜Ì­Í…Ì—Íš Ì¤ÍšÌ¹Ì oÌŽÌ“Í§Ì‚Í¦ÌÍ›Í‘Ì¸Í–Ì²ÍˆÍ‰ÍŽÍ‡Ì±Ì™Ì˜Ì®Ì—ï¿½ ï¿½Ì²ÍšÌ¥Ì Í—ÍŠÌšÍ‘Í§Ì‚Ì‚Ì´Ò‰ÌžÌ™Ì®Ì³Ì Í•ÌœÍˆÌ™ÍˆÌ®Í‰Ì–Ì¥Í“Ì¼ WÍ†ÌƒÍ£Ì„ÌŠÍ¬Ì‚Ì¾Ì‰Í†Í¬ÍƒÍ¥Ì¸Ì´Ì¡Ì²Ì±Ì¦ÌºÌ©Ì˜Í–Íšï¿½ ï¿½ÌŸÍšÍ•Í”Ì—Í“Ì¼ÌºÌ¹Í–aÍ¤Í†Í¨ÍŒÍ¯Í‚Í›Í®ÌÌŽÍ¦ÌšÍ¥Í¬ Í˜Ì·Ì·Í‡Ì¹ÌºÌ¼Ì—Ì¥Í…Í‡Ì¹Ì¯Í–Ì—Ì¤Ì¥Ì¤Í–Ì¬Ì˜iÌ„Ì€Ì½ï¿½ ï¿½ÌƒÍÌ¢Ì¼Ì¦Ì¥Ì¼Ì®Ì­ÍŽÌ­Ì–Ì¬ÌÍÌ™Ì£Ì±Ì™Í…tÍ‹Í£Ì’Ì‹ Ì‡Ì‚Ì’Í¤Í‘Í‚Ì…ÌˆÌƒÍ­Í¤ÍƒÍ˜ÌµÌºÍ‡Ì£Ì£ÍÌÍ”Í”Ì¥Ì˜Í Ì—Í”sÍ¤ÍƒÌ’ÍŒÍ’ÌŽÍ¦Ì’Ì†ÌˆÍ¥Ì†Í¯Í†Ì¡Ì¸Ì•Ì¨Ò‰ÍšÌ¯Íï¿½ ï¿½Ì¤ÍŽÌ©Í”Ì ÌªÌªÌ¤Ì–Ì« Ì…Í¯Í©ÍÍÌ‰Ì¿Í­Ì½ÌÌÍ§Ì‰ÍŠÍ¯Ì¸Í€ÌµÌ¶Ì¢Í•ÍšÍ…Ì¤Í ÍˆÌ Ì±ÍˆBÍ¥Ì†Ì†Í®Ì‰Í‹Ì‘ÍÍÍ—Ì†Í©ÌÌŠÍ¤Í—Í¡ÍŸÍ˜Ìžï¿½ ï¿½Í™Í‡Ì–Ì–Ì«ÌžeÍ‚Í„Í„Ì‘Í«ÌƒÍ­Í¬Í Í˜ÍÒ‰ÌªÌ«Ì­Í“Ì³Ì® Ì»Ì©Ì¬Í–ÍÌ£Ì¹hÌ’ÌÌšÍ­Ì„Í¤ÍŒÌ‚Í®Ì€Í¥Í‘Í›Ì”Ì¿Ì›Ìµï¿½ ï¿½Ì·Ì³ÍÍ™ÍŽiÍ¬ÌÍ£Ì“Ì’ÌšÍ¦ÌŠÌšÍ†ÌŽÍ†Í—Ì¶Í¡Ì¸Ì´Í¢Ì© Ì«Í“Í‰Ì²ÌœÌ­Í–Ì°ÌªÍ–Ì®Í…Ì»ÌªÌ¼ÌÌ­ÌžnÍŠÌšÍªÌƒÍ©Ì€ï¿½ ï¿½Í„ÍƒÍ¢Ì§Í€Ì¨Í‰Ì³Ì¼Ì¯Ì²ÍÍšÌžÌªÌ™Í”dÌšÌŽÌÍ¦Ì“ÌÌŠ Í£Í¥ÌÌŒÌÌ”ÌŒÍŠÍ£Ì·Ì›Í•Í‡Ì¦Í‡ÍÌ¤ Í—Ì€Ì‘Í¥ÌˆÍ‹Ì‚ÌŒÍŒÌ…Í¦Í®Ì…Í©ÌÌ·Ì§ÍÍÍÌ¼ÌªÌ¤ÍšÌ— ÌªÌ–Ì²Ì®Ì¤Í“Ì—Ì­TÌ„ÌƒÌ¾ÌˆÌ“ÍƒÍ©Í§Ì‚Ì†Í€Ì¨Ì—Ì–Ì¬Ì®ï¿½ ï¿½hÌŠÍƒÍ¦Í—Í¬Í¯ÌƒÍ¥Ì”Í„Í£Ì†ÌŠÍ¦Í—Ì›ÌµÍ¢Ì¸ÍœÌ™Ì™ÍšÌ¬ Ì©Ì¹Í…eÌ½Í¥Í†Í‘Ì…Í¯ÌÍ¤Í‘Ì¾ÌÍƒÍ’Í®Í¬Í Ì•Ì¨ÍÌµÍ‰ï¿½ ï¿½Ì»ÌºÌžÍˆÌ¬Ì¹Ì«Í–Ì¥ÌÍ”ÌœÍÌ˜Ì– Ì’Í¦Í¬ÌÌŠÌÌ‚Ì…Ì¸Í¡Ì§Ì§Ì›Ì¦Ì©ÌÌžÍÍŽÌ¼Ì¤Í…ÌœÌ Ì¦ Ì¼Ì¤Ì¼WÌ”Í†Í‚Í­Ì”Ì‹ÍœÌ—Ì™ÌÌœÍ–Ì®Ì–Ì™Í–ÍÌ°Ì¦aÍ©Í« Í¤Í£ÍÌ¢ÍÍ€ÍšÍ™Ì«Í–Í“Ì©lÌÍ®ÌŠÍ­Ì‘ÌÌŽÍ¤Í¤Í¨Ì’Ìï¿½ ï¿½Í„ÌÌ’ÌÍÍÒ‰Í¢Ì²ÍˆÌ«ÌÌ¥Í•Ì»Ì˜Ì²lÌŠÍ©Í©Ì€Í§Í‚Ìƒ Ì“Ì¿Í›Í¬ÍÍ€Í”Ì™Ì¯Ì¦Ì—Í‡Ì±.Í¥Ì€Ì’ÍŒÌ‘Ì”Ì‘Í¥Ì‰Ì‡Ì€ï¿½ ï¿½ÌšÍÍœÌ¼Í–Ì®Í‡Ì¼ÌªÌ°Í–ÌžÌ²Ì®Ì« JIHAD
Í£Ì€ÌŠÍ‚ÌÍ¤Ì‘Í­ÌÍ€ÍŸÌµÍ˜Í¢Ì¼Ì«Ì¯Í”Í”Ì«Ì–Ì±Ì¯Ì°Í… ZÍÌ¾Í’Ì¾Í®Ì„ÍÌÍ­Í›ÌƒÌ‚Ì½Ì€Ì‰Í‘Ì€ÍƒÌ€Ì¨ÍÌ³ÍˆÍ…ï¿½ ï¿½ÍÌ£Ì–ÍšÍŽAÌ‡Í§Ì’Í„Ì‘ÌÌƒÌ‡Í‹ÌÌ‹Í¡Ì§Ì­Ì±Í”Í…ÍŽÌª ÌžÍ•ÌœÌ Ì°LÍ¬Í¬Í¯Í¤Ì„Í¦Í‚Ì„Í‘Í’Í’Ì…Í’Ì§ÍŸÍŸÌ¢Ì´Ì¤ï¿½ ï¿½Ì—Í“Í…Ì¦ÌªÌžÌªÌ¼Ì™Ì Ì—ÌªÍ–Ì³ÌÌ¹ÍŽGÌˆÌ‘Í„ÍªÌ½Í®Í„ Ì…Ì¾ÌˆÍ‹Í Ì±Ì˜ÌºÌªÌ¼ÍŽÌ¥Í‰Ì¥Í‡Ì˜Í…ÌžÌžÍ…Ì¹ÌžÌ¯OÌ‡ï¿½ ï¿½ÍƒÍ¤Ì‰Ì…Í«ÍªÌ”Í­Í§ÌµÌ¶ÍÌ·Í™ÌºÌ¬Í‰Ì«!Ì‰Í’ÌŽÌÌ„Í­ ÍªÌ†Í«Ì’Ì‚Í¨Ì½Í§ÌšÌ‡Í’ÌƒÒ‰Ì§ÍˆÍˆÌžÌ™Ì¹Í™Í™Ì—ÌžÍ‡Ì¼ 

SirRob told me to say this


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> [ÌÌŠÌ‡Í‹Ì„nÌ Í¦Ì“Í¬Í‘Ì“Í’Í„Í¯Í¥Í¨ÌˆÌÌŽÍªÌ½Ì…ÌŠÍžÍ¡Í¢Ì·Ì—Ì¥Ì¼Ì¹ Í…ÌžvÌ½Í§ÍÌÍ¢Í˜Í”Í“Ì±Ì©oÍ©Í­ÌÍ—Ì…Í„ÌÍ¥ÌŒÌÌ‡Ìš Í Ì§ÍœÌµÌ©Ì¹Ì®Ì©Ì²Ì¬Í”Í”Í•ÌkÍŠÌ‚Ì“Í§Ì¾ÍÍ‹Í’Í£Í—*ï¿½ ï¿½ÌÍ«Ì“Ì’ÍªÌ§Ì¢Ì¢Í Ì¨Ì¯Ì Í”Ì«Ì¦ÌžÌ™Í™ÍŽ*eÍ†ÍƒÍ‘Í¬Ì” Ì†Ì´ÍÌžÍ”Ì«Í…Í“ÍˆÍ–Ì—Ì˜Ì®Ì Í”Ì–Í•Í•Í™Ì£ÍÌ¹ Í«ÍŒÍ©ÌŽÍƒÍ‹Í§Ì‘Ì”Í¯Ì‰Ì¿ÍŠÌ´ÌµÌ–Ì°Ì¤Ì£Ì™Ì¦Ì­Ì­ÌžÌ³ Ì­Ì˜Ì¼tÍ¯Ì†Ì”ÍÍÌŠÍ¨Í†Í„ÌŒÌ…Í®ÌƒÌ„Í­Í„Ò‰Ì´Í•ÌºÌ¥ï¿½ ï¿½Ì–ÌÌœÌ£Ì¬Ì—ÍˆÌ¼Í•Ì Ìª
> 
> SirRob told me to say this



Lol'd at the irony.


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Heh, nice. You should wear that out often.



Even though wearing that kind of stuff is fun and all, I really am fine with a tshirt and jeans, especially in the summer.  



south syde dobe said:


> SirRob told me to say this



I think I'm missing a language pack or twenty.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> I think I'm missing a language pack or twenty.


 
I have no idea what I posted a few posts ago


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have no idea what I posted a few posts ago


 
Don't tell them! It's more fun if we pretend they are missing language packs.

...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Don't tell them! It's more fun if we pretend they are missing language packs.
> 
> ...


 
Kay but I really don't know @.@


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4950/textwhat.png

I'm pretty sure that in computer means:  OH GOD WHAT ARE THESE THINGS I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THIS HELP


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4950/textwhat.png
> 
> I'm pretty sure that in computer means:  OH GOD WHAT ARE THESE THINGS I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THIS HELP


 Lol, you're missing languages


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> To be quite honest I attach avatars to posts instead of names, so it's like you're a whole new person to me


 
I guess I should change my avatar a lot more often then.


----------



## Aden (Jul 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I guess I should change my avatar a lot more often then.


 
Sure thing, new guy


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2010)

Pay the fine!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4950/textwhat.png
> 
> I'm pretty sure that in computer means:  OH GOD WHAT ARE THESE THINGS I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THIS HELP


That's odd, it looks like this for me. I guess it depends on the computer, eh?


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's odd, it looks like this for me. I guess it depends on the computer, eh?


 
Mine.

My computer has no artistic talents. Ffffuuuu


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> Mine.
> 
> My computer has no artistic talents. Ffffuuuu


 
It's just going through its cubist phase.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's odd, it looks like this for me. I guess it depends on the computer, eh?


 there's a happy face in the lower left!


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> there's a happy face in the lower left!


 
I saw that as well. ;D


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 9, 2010)

Mines pretty darn neutral and just a picture of me 

I mean, well. I'm smoking a cigarette, that means I have bad habits.
And I'm looking up so it means I'm optimistic.

thats all I can glean from it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> And I'm looking up so it means I'm optimistic.


 
Not necessarily.  Maybe you're looking up at a plane careening towards you in a crash dive.


----------



## Bir (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think my avatar would say much about me, or give off too much of a feeling. I don't have much of an expression on my face. Maybe people think I'm boring because of the muted colors and being a fox and all. xD


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Bir said:


> I don't think my avatar would say much about me, or give off too much of a feeling. I don't have much of an expression on my face. Maybe people think I'm boring because of the muted colors and being a fox and all. xD


 
No. The watercolor style of this and your last avatar made me think of a girl in old fashioned, semi-goth/victorian clothing with lots of lace.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. The watercolor style of this and your last avatar made me think of a girl in old fashioned, semi-goth/victorian clothing with lots of lace.


 
That's.......pretty amazing....


----------



## Aleu (Jul 10, 2010)

my avatars are never really anything special. If people link my personality with it then...that'd be amusing.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> my avatars are never really anything special. If people link my personality with it then...that'd be amusing.


 
Your avatar reminds me that you have 2 personalities.....One is a happy go lucky and fun person while the other one is serious, strict and uptight. ;D


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Your avatar reminds me that you have 2 personalities.....One is a happy go lucky and fun person while the other one is serious, strict and uptight. ;D


 So in other words..CatDog


----------



## Adelin (Jul 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So in other words..CatDog


 
...Exactly!! ;D


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

To answer the original question; Yes.
But I don't stop there.

I judge someone by everything that I see, before reading their post.
Name, picture, location, species. Originality + taste is key.
If I think they're a total cunt, and then see their post riddled with bad grammar and naive points, I'm likely to totally dislike them.


----------



## Tally (Jul 10, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> To answer the original question; Yes.
> But I don't stop there.
> 
> I judge someone by everything that I see, before reading their post.
> ...


 
If I judged people the way you do, your name wouldn't be helping my impression of you one bit.

No offence.


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 10, 2010)

Mostly yes. There are other things that come into play, as well.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

I found this in my PM box this morning


----------



## Tally (Jul 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I found this in my PM box this morning


 
You lucky fuck!

The last message I received: 



> gee thx for callin the po po on me buddy



Guess I shouldn't be an asshole as much. =/


----------



## Blue Guilmon (Jul 10, 2010)

I try not to, even though I get an impression. Impressions are just impressions, and if it's a picture on a forum that they chose it doesn't really tell you very much.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

Question in the OP: People's avatars don't seem to affect how I treat them. I have noticed that avatar choice has an effect on how I perceive one's gender upon first meeting them. I have noticed that my own avatar choice tends to have an effect on my mood and actions. So a depressed avatar will likely dampen my mood whereas a more vibrant avatar is more likely to lead to me be a happy wild person online.

Which reminds me...I need an avatar for here...


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 10, 2010)

I just like to use funny stuff,.or ones that reflect my mood,.usually all made or atleast the funny text added by me,.I just go by everything someone talks about as well as the pictures they like,.I don't really like to be judgemental.


----------

